# اخبار اليوم متجدد



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يناير 2012)

* اخبار اليوم متجدد
كل يوم اخبار جديد وحصريه
يمكن للادارة لو رغبت في فصل بعض الاخبار المهم في موضوعات منفصله
 *​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يناير 2012)

​ 
*القس لمعى: الرئيس الإسلامى سيؤدى لحرب أهلية

الوفد | الأحد ٨ يناير ٢٠١٢ - ٠٦: ٠٤ م +01:00 CET 


















 






قال القس الانجيلي د.اكرم لمعي, إنه أمام فوز الإسلاميين بأغلبية كاسحة فإن هناك سيناريوهات*.

‬الأول في منتهي الخطورة وهو رفض الليبراليين لنجاح هذه التيارات, وخوف  المسيحيين وعودتهم للكنيسة بعد أن خرجوا منها للحياة العامة* ورفض الخبراء  التعاون معهم ومقاومة ائتلافات الشباب لهم ورد فعل التيار الإسلامي لهذا  المقاومة*, ‬وهو سلاح ذو حدين الأول أن يصاب الفائز بالغرور ويكون رد الفعل  قاسيا علي المنتقدين ثم يحاول أن يستبعدهم عن الصورة بطريقة أو أخري.

وأضاف - في حوار مع صحيفة "الأخبار" في عددها الصادر اليوم الأحد -* في  سبيل فرض التيار الإسلامى هويته علي الدولة والمجتمع ينفرد بالقرارات مما  يمثل خطرًا علي الفائزين وعلي الوطن ومصر لا تحتمل صراعا من هذا النوع،*  ‬الأمر الذي يؤدي إلي حروب أهلية خاصة إذا انتخب رئيسا ضعيفا أو ميوله  إسلامية*.

وتابع أما السيناريو الثاني هو أن يعتبر الإسلاميون فوزهم تحديا لهم في أن  يثبتوا قدرتهم علي الحكم وتحملهم المسئولية وليثبتوا من خلال ممارستهم علي  الأرض أنهم يعبرون عن جموع المصريين ويعبرون عن شعارات الثورة وانهم سوف  يخدمون مصر ويضعون برنامجا واضحا يشارك فيه جميع القوي والتيارات وتصبح مصر  علي أيديهم نموذجا ناجحا يوضع بجانب ماليزيا وتركيا وإندونيسيا*.

وأوضح عندما يدخل القانون مجلس الشعب في ظل التيار الإسلامي* ‬يكون امتحانا  وتحديا آخر أمام تصريحاتهم عن علاقتهم بالآخر المختلف معهم*.
‬وقال سمعت مرات كثيرة جدا من قيادات الإخوان المسلمين إن من أدبايتهم قبول  وجود دور عبادة وعدم معارضتهم لبناء وترميم الكنائس،* ‬وقد كانوا ينتقدون  النظام السابق المتمثل في أمن الدولة بإعطاء التصريح ووضع شروط بناء  الكنائس مثل السابق*, وهذا فكر متطور ومتقدم بشرط ألا تكون شروطه مجحفة*.
‬أما عن القانون فالكنائس قالت رأيها وأدخلت تعديلاتها ووافقت عليها  الطوائف وبيت العائلة*.. ‬ولو أقر مجلس الشعب هذا القانون سيكون خطوة جيدة  للوحدة والاسهام في بناء مصر*.*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يناير 2012)

*
*




*مادة (1):*         مصر إمارة إسلامية تصبح ولاية عند قيام الخلافة المرتقبة ، وهي  ليست مستقلة ولا ذات سيادة لتعارض ذلك مع تبعيتها لسيادة الخليفة المنتظر ،  فرج الله كربه وأظهره على العالمين . 
*مادة (2):*        لغتها هي العربية و دينها هوالإسلام على المذهب السني الحنبلي الوهابي. 
*مادة (3):*         تقوم فلسفة الدولة و ركائزها على أدبيات الإخوان و السلفيين و على  رأسهم القطبين الذين قضوا بأن الحاكمية لا تكون إلا لله ، و هم من يمثل  الله في الأرض لإقامة هذه الحاكمية. 
*مادة (4):*         مصادر التشريع للإمارة المصرية هي كتاب الله و سنة رسوله على فقه بن  تيمية و مذهب بن عبد الوهاب ، و يلجأ في تفسيرها إلى كتاب ظلال القراّن  لسيد قطب.إضافة إلى سنة الخلفاء الراشدين الهداة المهديين و تابعيهم و  تابعي التابعين بإحسان إلى يوم الدين ، إضافة إلىأصح كتب الفقه وهي المقررة أزهريا على المذاهب الأربعة. 
*مادة (5):*        أن يستند قانون العقوبات إلى العقوبات الجسدية المقررة بالشريعة ، و لا يجوز التوقيع على أي بروتوكولات دولية لا تٌقر هذه العقوبات ، والحر بالحر و العبد بالعبد و الأنثى بالأنثى و العين بالعين و السن بالسن  ، لأن العقوبات البدنية لا تهدف إلى تعديل سلوك مجرم لن يعتدل كما يظنون  في بلاد الطاغوت ، إنما هي عقوبات تقصد الانتقام و التشفي ، إن كتاب  الجنايات بالفقه الحنبلي الأزهري يٌقرر لاستيفاء القصاص شروط ، ” أحدهما  كون مٌستحفه مكلفا ، صبيا أو مجنونا لم يستوفه ، ، لأن القصاص مثبت لما فيه  من التشفي و الانتقام و لا يحصل ذلك لمستحقه باستيفاء غيره ، و يٌحبس  الجاني صغير السن إلى البلوغ فيستحقه ، و مع الجنون إلى الإفاقة فيستحقه“. 
*مادة (6):*  إلغاء العمل بنظام الأحزاب لأن الإسلام ليس فيه غير حزبين فقط  ، حزب الله و حزب الشيطان ، و إن حزب الله هم الغالبون ، و لأنه ليس في  الإسلام معارضة تقام لها أحزاب ، لاننا 73 فرقة ، واحدة هي الناجية الحاكمة  و بقية الفرق هلكى أو تحت الهلاك في حال المعارضة ، فالتشريع يقوم علىإجماع المسلمين لا على أكثرية و أقليةو  لا حكومة و معارضة ، ولأن هذا الإجماع ليس له اّليات و مجلس يعبر عنه ،  فقد عبر عنه طوال تاريخنا من كان هو الأقوى و الأكثر جندا وخيولا وسيوفا  ونفيرا. و لا يجوز الخروج على الحاكم في الإمارة الإسلامية ، فحسب الفقه  الحنبلي الأزهري: “إذا خرج قوم لهم شوكة و منعة على الإمام بتأويل سائغ فهم  بغاة ظلمه ، فإن كانوا جمعا يسيرا لا شوكة لهم و لم يخرجوا بتأويل فقطاع  طريق“.
*مادة (7):*  يقوم رأس النظام على الشوكة و الغلبة ثم أخذ البيعة من الرعية إذعانا  ، و من يتقاعس عن البيعة تٌقطع عنقه ، و لأن الإجماع أساس متفق عليه حرصا  على وحدة الأمة و عدم تمزقها بين أحزاب الفتن فلها إله واحد و رسول واحد و  حاكم واحد و حزب واحد.
*مادة * *(8)**:*       جنسية الرعية هي الإسلام ، و لا يوجد شئ إسمه الوطن أو الانتماء  الوطني فالمواطن مواطن في دين الإسلام الذي ليس له جغرافيا محددة ،  فالوطنية الجغرافية أفكار واردة من الغرب الكافر بغرض هدم أمة المسلمين ، و  الولاء للإسلام و ليس للوطن الجغرافي و التبروء من المصرية لأنها شعوبية و  كفر ، و لا يجوز للمسلم الحصول على جنسية أخرى غير الإسلام و إلا وقع عليه  حد الردة . 
*مادة (9):*  لا يتساوى المسلمون في الإمارة المصرية الإسلامية ( تسمى مصرية مؤقتا على كراهة ومضض ، حتى يأتي الله بأمره) فهناك السيد و هناك العبد و هناك الأنثى و هناك المولى و هناك الذمي و هناك الأعجمي وهناك العربي و لكل حقوق وواجبات تختلف عن الاّخر.  و هو النظام الذي عمل به النبي و الخلفاء الراشدون. فلا يتساوى الناس بل  يتم التمييز بينهم بسبب الأصل و اللغة و الدين و العقيدة و الجنس فليس  المسلم كالذمي ، و ليس الذكر كالأنثى ، و ليس الحٌر كالعبد ، و تختلف الحدود القانونية والحقوق والواجبات باختلاف هذه الطبقات.
*مادة (10): *  تطبيق شروط الوثيقة العٌمًرٍية على غير المسلمين من الذميين ، معقتل غير الذميين كالبهائيين و القاديانيين و البهرة و العلمانيين والروافضو من لف لفهم ، و إن أهم بنود هذه الوثيقة التاريخية هي 
 تمييز أهل الذمة بعلامات واضحة يٌعرفون بها إذا ساروا في الشوارع  و الأسواق ، و بنودها كما في الوثيقة بشرح _ابن قيم الجوزيه_ هي 
 ·  جز مقادم رؤوسهم ، 
 ·  و شد الزنار على أوساطهم ، 
 ·  و عدم لبس الأبيض لأنه ملبس السادة العرب ، 
 ·   و ألا يعلو بُنيانهم عن بُنيان المسلمين ، 
 ·  و ألا يُظهروا صُلبانهم أو خنازيرهم أو احتفالاتهم ، 
 ·  و لا يدقون بالنواقيس إلا خفيفا ، 
 ·  و لايرفعوا أصواتهم على أمواتهم ، 
 ·  و ليس لهم ركوب الخيل لأنه مركب شريف ، 
 ·  و لهم ركوب ما دون ذلك من حمير و بغال ، 
 ·  و لا يستخدمون السروج إنما يركبون على الأكف (الخشن من الليف)
 ·  و ينزلوا عن ركائبهم إذا مروا بالمسلمين ، 
 ·  و أن يدفعوا الجزية بصغار و مذلة “أي وهم أذلاء مقهورين _الطبري ، شرح الاّيات_ ” ، 
 ·  و يُطال وقوفهم أمام المحتسب..
 الى آخر ما جاء من  بنود تلك الوثيقة العظيمة المفخرة في تاريخنا الإسلامي المجيد ، و دفع  الجزية إجباري ، فهو ليس مقابل حمايتهم و الدفاع عن الحدود دونهم فهذه  أقوال مرسلة وليست هي الأساس ، فقد اتفقت الشافعية و الحنابلة على أن وجوب الجزية هو بديل عن قتلهم و تركهم يُقيمون في ديار الإسلام  ، و قالت الحنفية أن الجزية وجبت بدلا من قتلهم ، و بدلا عن نصرتهم لدار  الإسلام ، و برر الحنفية ذلك ” أن أبدانهم لا تصلح لهذه النصرة ، لأن  الظاهر أنهم يميلون إلى أهل الدار المعادية لاتحادهم في الاعتقاد أحكام  الذميين و _المستأمنين في دار الإسلام للدكتور زيدان ص 120_” . كذلك  العمل مكفول لأهل الذمة عدا الوظائف ذات القرار” التي لا تبتغي أن تكون له  سلطة على المسلمين ، قال تعالى : و لن يجعل الله للكافرين على المؤمنين  سبيلا أحكام الكافرين في الشريعة الإسلامية..  _د.جبر محمود الفضيلات ص 62_“. و للموت أحكام في الحقوق و الدرجات “ فيُحرًم أن يُغسًل مسلم كافرا أو أن يحمله و يدفنه أو يتبع جنازته و تحرًم تعزية الكافر _روض المربع 122 ، 131_” ، وماعدا ذلك فإن لهم ما لنا و عليهم ما علينا.
*مادة (11): *       تكفل الإمارة الحرية و الأمن و الطمأنينة للمواطنين بإقامة ساحات  القطع و الجلد و جز الرقاب تأكيدا لسيادة القانون و مشاركة المجتمع في  الرجم لتأكيد التفاعلية و الأٌلفة بين المواطنين في مجتمع الإمارة  الإسلامية ، و لتأكيد مزيد من الألفة في المجتمع المسلم يحبذ العودة إلى  القيمة التي يُرًسخها حديث التفلية : ” كان رسول الله ص يدخل على أم حرام  بنت ملحان فتُطعمه ، و كانت أم حرام تحت عبادة بن الصامت ، فدخل عليها رسول  الله (ص) فأطعمته و جعلت تٌفَلي رأسه فنام رسول الله ثم استيقظ و هو  يضحك..الخ. البخاري ج 8 ص 78  و التفلية في شرح المتن هي تتبع مواضع القمل في الرأس ، لذلك يستحب تخصيص  يوم أسبوعي يسمى يوم الأٌلفة المجتمعية ، يقوم فيه المواطنون بالإمارة  بتفليه بعضهم بعضا بما ينشئ بينهم المودة والألفة و الرحمة و التلاحم و  التاّزرالاجتماعي.
*مادة (12): *     راية الإمارة هي راية الرسول السوداء من غير سوء.
*مادة (13):*       التجنيد فرض إجباري عام على كل مسلم لجهاد الدفع ، وفرض كفاية لجهاد  الطلب نشراً للإسلام و تمكينا للرحمة المهداة للعالمين ، باعتبار ذلك أهم  فروض الإسلام على المسلم ، وعملا بتكليفه إياه من رب العزة . وبديهي انه لايشرك الذمي في الجهاد ، وعليه دفع الجزية وهو صاغر ، وذلك تحسبا لخيانتهم أو انضمامهم لصفوف العدو . وموجز هذه المادة هو تهيوء المسلمين إلى إعلان الحرب العالمية على العالم كله.
*مادة (14):*  يقوم النظام الاقتصادي على النظام الريعي الخراجي بما يرد بيت المال من غنائم الحرب والجزية والخراج والفيء ، وهو مايستتبع بالضرورة إلغاء الطامة المعروفة بالبنك المركزي الربوي وكافة البنوك الأخرى التي تتعامل بالربا.( _عند كتابة هذا الموضوع وقبل النشر تم بالفعل حرق البنك المركزي المصري_.
*مادة (15): *  من حق الأمير نفي أي مواطن من البلاد إذا كان جميلا يثير شهوات المسلمات ، كما فعل الخليفة عمر مع نصر بن الحجاج الذي تولهت به نفوس الصحابيات ، أو لأي أسباب يراها فالنفي حق مطلق للأمير خاصة مع المعارضة ، أواستبداله بتكسير الأضلاع ، تأسيا بذي النورين الذي تستحي منه الملائكة الخليفة عثمان بن عفان الذي نفى الصحابي أباذر إلى الربذةعندما  عارضة في توزيع الأموال لعشيرته وأهل بيته ، وكسر أضلاع حب رسول الله عبد  الله بن مسعود عندما اعترض على طريقة جمع القرآن ، وهو مايفهم منه ضمنا أنه  ليس هناك عقوبة شرعية للأمير في حال تصرفة في بيت المال كيف شاء ودون  مساءلة ، وله أن يأمر عماله بإخراج الناس من ديارنا إذا أنس المسلمون منهم  مايكرهون ، او قتلهم توفيرا للجهد استنانا بعبد الله بن أبي سرح في ولايته  لمصر . 
*مادة (16):*       المرأة المسلمة كرمها الله تعالى وجعلها فوق نساء العالمين فجعلها  سكنا للرجل وعمادا للأسرة ، ومن التكريم ألاتقوم بأعمال المجتمع إنما عليها  ببيتها تلزمه في طاعة زوجها ومتعته وخدمته وتربية ابنائه على التقوى ، وعلى  المسلمات أن يقرن في بيوتهن ولا يتبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولى ، ولا يصح  لها الخروج من دارها إلا بإذن زوجها وأن تكون مصاحبة لذي محرم ، حتى لوكانت  ذاهبة لأداء فريضة دينية ، استنادا للمسلم الذي قال للنبي إن  امرأتي خرجت حاجة وأنا في غزوة كذا ، قال النبي (ص) انطلق فحج مع امرأتك ،  فهي غير موثوق فيها ولو كانت في بيت الله لأنه لايخلو رجل بامرأة إلا وكان  الشيطان ثالثهما. ولكن مع تغير الأحوال وتغير الزمن والمكان أصبح هناك  ضرورات تبيح المحظورات ، كما في ضرورة عمل المراة خارج منزلها لأعمال  التوليد وتمريض النسوة ، وهو مايعني وجودهن مع رجال يقمن بالأعمال ، فينصح هنا استحباباًتفعيل حديث رضاع الكبير  الذي أجمع على صلاحيتة لزماننا أساتذة قسم الحديث بالأزهر الشريف ورئيس  قسمهم ، فيلزم للمرأة المضطرة لمخالطة الرجال في الوظائف أن تقوم بإرضاع كل  زميل لها خمس رضعات مشبعات ليكونوا بنعمة الله إخوانا . وبالنسبة لأحكام  الأسرة فللزوج حق الزواج بأربع إضافة إلى ملك اليمين ، وله تطليق زوجته  لفظا ، وفي ميراثها وشهادتها هي نصف الرجل ، لذلك ديتها أيضا نصف دية الذكر / _بدائع الصنائع في ترتيب الشرائع ج 7 ص 245._
*مادة (17): *     مع قيام الإمارة وحشد جهاد الطلب وإعلان الحرب العالمية المقدسة ، يلزم  استعادة نظام العبودية وإعادة فتح أسواق العبيد ذكورا وإناثا وأطفالا ،  استعمالا لحق المسلم في الأستمتاع بملك اليمين الذي هو أحل من لبن الأم ،  ولاتلتزم الإمارة بما صدر من هيئات عالمية بتحريم الرق و لا بطواغيت الأمم  المتحدة ، وإضافة إلى عبودية الأسر يجب عودة عبودية الخطف كما دأب  النخاسون العرب على خطفهم من زنجبار لذلك أطلق عليهم العرب اسم الزنج نسبة  لموطنهم الأصلي ، وذلك تحصينا لفروج الشباب المسلم وسدا للذرائع ثباتا على  الدين ، ولأنه لاحياء في شؤن الدين فليس في ذلك ما يخجلنا فشريعتنا أدرى  بمصالحنا ، “ عن عبد الله ابن عمر أنه إذا أراد أن يشتري جارية وضع يده على عجزها ونظر إلى ساقيها وبطنها ووضع يده بين ثدييها ثم هزهما / _مصنف عبدالرازق ج7 ص __286 __ وسنن البيهقي ج 5 ص 537_ ” ، كذلك قال تعالى في بليغ ومحكم آياته ” فانكحوا  ماطاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع وإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة أو ما  ملكت أيمانكم /3/النساء ، كما قال تعالى “والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون إلا على  أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم /5 ، 6 المؤمنون ” . وهنا لابد من التنبيه على  تحريم الخطف من السودان بعد أن اصبحت بلاداً للمسلمين بل وطبقت الشريعة  الغراء ( ملحوظة تاريخية خارج السياق : كان السودان يسمى بلاد كوش ، وقد  بنى الكوشيون حضارة عظيمة وكانوا محاربين أشداء ، وحكموا وادي النيل كله في  آخر الأسرات الفرعونية في الأسرة المعروفة بالكوشية ، كذلك بنى النوبيون  مملكة نباتا ، وقد ثبت النوبيون والكوشيون للغزاة العرب وصمدوا ، وأطلق  عليهم العرب لذلك : ( ُرماة الحدق ) لحسن تصويبهم السهام على عيون الجند  العربي ، لكن نكاية فيهمأطلق عليهم العرب إسم السودان تحقيرا لهم بلونهم وتبخيسا)  ، _يقول بن كثير في التفسير : “ان__الحبش وسائر السودان__فلعمري إنهن إن لم يكُن من نوع__البهائم فما نوع البهائم عنهم ببعيد_ / تفسير  آية 24 من سورة النساء ” ، لذلك فإن الإمارة المصرية تأخذ تحول السودان  إلى الخلوص للإسلام وشريعته بعين الاعتبار ، وتلزم ثقافة الإعتذار ، بأن  يشكل الأزهر لجنة لغوية لفحص موجبات التفعيلة (فعلان) لتغيير اسم السودان ـ  بعد أن بيضوا وجه الإسلام بتطبيق الشريعة ـ إلى اسم : البيضان.
*مادة (18):*  ايقاف جميع الأنشطة السياحية للمسلمين فلا يشد الرحال إلا إلى المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوى  ، وتحظر السياحة من الخارج إلى الإمارة وكل الأنشطة المرتبطة بها عري  وفجور وميسر وخمور ، وتحظر كل الموالد الشعبية للأضرحة والقبور ، وكذلك  إلغاء بدعة الرافضة المسماة بالمولد النبوي . 
*مادة (19): *  هدم جميع علامات الشرك كالذي يسمونه آثارا فرعونية وهى أصنام وأنصاب وأوثان ، وخاصة المصيبة الدهياء المعروفة بالمتحف المصري  ، مع إلغاء كليات الآثار والفنون المنعوتة بالجميلة والفنون التطبيقية  والتشكيلية والموسيقية والمسرحية والسينمية ، وكل ماهو من ضروبها من مباآت  الكفر والفساد والفجر واللهو ، ويسمح فقط بالدفوف في الأفراح ، _روى النسائي “ تحرم كل ملهاة سوى الدف ، كطنبور ومزمار وجنك وعود ، قال في المستوعب والترغيب :سواء استعمل للحزن او السرور_ ” وقدشرح العلامة البحر الفهامة الموج المتلاطم من العلم المتراكم الشيخ يوسف *القرضاوي* ذلك بفتوى قاطعة ” _ليس بمجتمع مسلم ذلك الذي تترك فيه المؤسسات المشبوهة الصحفية والسينمائية والإعلامية__تخرب كيان الأمة بالأخبار المضللة الزائفة ، والقصص الماجنة ، والأغاني الخليعة والمسرحيات الداعرة والأفلام الهابطة_“  ، لذلك يقوم موقف الإمارة من هذه الفنون مستمدا من باب الغضب في الفقه  الحنبلي الأزهري الآمر بوجوب ” كسر مزمار أو غيره من آلات اللهو ، والصليب ،  والآنية من فضة أو ذهب ، وآنية الخمر / _كتاب روض المربع بشرح زاد المستنقع __/ __ثانوي أزهري_
*مادة (20):* لاتعترف  الإمارة الإسلامية المصرية بكافة المنظمات والهيئات الدولية مثل مجلس  الأمن والهيئة الكفرية العالمية المعروفة بهيئة الأمم المتحدة ، وما يلحقها  من مؤسسات وهيئات ، وإلغاء كافة الاتفاقات والبروتوكولات التي سبق التوقيع  عليها وبخاصة معاهدات جنيف ، لأن الشرع لايسمح بولاية غير المسلم على المسلم  ، وعلية تقرر اعتبار قرارات الهيئة الكفرية العالمية غير ملزمة للإمارة  المصرية ، وعند قيام دولة الخلافة يتم خروج الدول الإسلامية من الأمم  المتحدة لأنها ستكون تحت جهاد الطلب. 
*مادة (21):* حل كل النقابات المهنية وحظر إقامة مثلها مع حظر الاجتماعاتلقول الإمام علي كرم الله وجهه : “الناس ثلاثة : عالم رباني ، ومتعلم على سبيل النجاة ، ورعاع همج غوغاء يميلون مع كل ريح ( الغوغاء في لسان العرب هو الصغير من الجراد ) وهم عامة الناس وسوادهم “  ، وقال عبد الله بن عباس فيهم : ” ما اجتمعوا قط إلا ضروا ، وما افترقوا  إلا نفعوا ، قيل له : علمنا ضرر اجتماعهم فما هو نفع افتراقهم ؟ قال : يذهب  الحجام إلى دكانه والحداد إلى كيره وكل صانع إلى صنعته “ ، لذلك يضرب بيد من حديد على أي تجمعات للغوغاء ، خاصة في ميدان التحرير
*مادة (22):* التعليم حق لكل مسلم ، وحفظ القرآن إلزامي ، وان يكون التعليم بلغة القرآن ، مع إيقاف أنشطة اللهو المسماة بالأنشطة الرياضية والفنية ويتم تخصيص حصصها لذكر الله.
*مادة (23):* تقويم الإمارة هو التقويم القمري الهجري مع إلغاء العمل بالتقاويم الكفرية كالميلادي والقبطي والشامي والعراقي
*مادة (24):* في حال تعذر استيراد عدد كاف كمتنفذين من أصول قرشية ، يقوم الأزهر الشريف باختيار أهل الحل والعقد من بين خريجيه ، فيكون منهم القضاة والمحتسب ورؤساء الدواوين ، ومن لايبايعهم يقتل درءاً للفتن . 
*مادة (25):* سلطات الأمير مطلقة ما لم يرتكب كفراً بواحاً ، وإن فسق وإن فجر وإن ضرب ظهرك وأخذ مالك ، ولا تنقضي مدة رئاسته إلا بانقضاء أجله عملا بسنة الراشدين المهديين
*مادة (26): * يتولى  قاضي القضاة إمامة الصلاة والخطبة بحضرة الأمير ، ويشرف على الأحباس  والأوقاف وبيت المال لصرفها على المساجد ووجوه البر ، وينيب عنه نواباً في  الأقاليم ، بعد إلغاء وظائف مدراء الأمن والمحافظين ، وأن يكون هؤلاء  النواب من علماء الدين المشهود لهم بالتفقه في الإسلام ، وتكون مهامهم  إقامة الصلاة في أقاليمهم ، والخطابة ، وتلاوة القرآن ، ويعينون العسس  لمراقبة تاركي الصلاة أو من أسقط فرضا من الفروض أو ارتكب مخافة شرعية  لتوقيع حدود الله وتفعيلها . كذلك من مهام المحتسب الأكبر مراقبة الأسواق لضمان عدم الإختلاط ومتابعة مكاسب أرباب الحرف والصنائع والمعايش ، مع الرقابة المشددة بالذاتوبالتحديد على الوراقين ، حرصا على سلامة عقول المسلمين وما قد يخالطها من شكوك وشبهات . 
*مادة (27):* تعتبر  الإمارة أن صحة المواطنين هي أهم همومها وواجباتها ، وأجدرها بالعناية  والرعاية ، للفقراء قبل الأغنياء ، وبحيث يكون نصيب الصحة من بيت المال هو  النصيب الأوفر دعما ، وذلكلتوفير النوق وتحسين سلالاتها لتدر أكبر قدر من البول الشافيبما  يكفي حاجة المسلمين لتصح الأبدان والعقول . وإعمالا لما أكده فضيلة مفتي  الديار الشيخ علي جمعة ، يتم تشكيل لجنة علمية على أعلى مستوى من  الجيولوجيين والنطاسيين ، يرأسها رجل مشهود له بالكفاءة هو الدكتور زغلول  النجار ، لإتاحة الفرصة له للفعل عوضا عن الكلام ، بعمل يخلده في تاريخ  المسلمين ، وتكون مهمة هذه الهيئة العلمية هي التنقيب الجيولوجي والمخبري  ببلاد الحجاز عن المواطن التي كان يبول فيها النبي الكريم (ص) لاستخراج  الحفريات التي ترسب فيها البول النبوي وتفكيكه إلى عناصره ومكوناته  الكيميائية الأولى ، وإذابته في شكل محاليل طبية فتصح الأبدان وتسمو  الأرواح وتتفتح العقول ، وهو ما يستتبع بالضرورة إغلاق  كليات الطب ومعاهده ، توفيرا لهدر مال المسلمين في علم لاينفع ، ناهيك عما  يرتكب في هذه المعاهد من جرائم التمثيل بالجثث بحجة التعلم ، ورغم إيماننا  القاطع أن الله وحده هو الشافي ، فلا بد من الأخذ بالأسباب ، بتفعيل  الاقتراحات الواردة أعلاه ، مع الأخذ في الاعتبار آراء فقهية أخرى توردها  كتب الفقه الأزهرية ” أن ترك التداوي توكلا على الله أفضل ولايصح إكراه  المريض عليه

 المصدر موقع اعمال سيد القمنى


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يناير 2012)

​ 
*ارتفاع أسعار الذهب بنسبة 0.44%
*​





*9/1/2012*


*ارتفعت اسعار الذهب صباح  اليوم، بنسبة 0.44%، حيث ارتفع سعر جرام الذهب عيار 24 جرام إلى 314.17  جنيه، وجرام الذهب عيار 22 إلى 288.10، وجرام الذهب عيار 21 إلى 274.90،  كما ارتفع سعر جرام الذهب عيار 18 جرام إلى 235.63، وعيار الذهب 14 إلى  183.16، كما صعد سعر جرام الذهب عيار 10 ليصبح 131.10.*
*أما عن أسعار العملات الأجنبية فكانت كالتالى:*
*العملة	سعر البيع	سعر الشراء*
*الدولار الأمريكي	6.0525	6.0275*
*اليورو	7.8268	7.6602*
*الدينار الكويتي	21.7727	20.916*
*الريال السعودي	1.6126	1.5936*
*الدرهم الإماراتي	1.6527	1.6283*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يناير 2012)

*نيابة وسط القاهرة تحيل نجيب ساويرس للمحاكمة بتهمة ازدراء الأديان
*​




*9-1-2012 | 09:24 1280 *

*نجيب ساويرس*
*أحالت نيابة وسط القاهرة رجل  الأعمال الشهير نجيب أنسى ساويرس إلى محكمة جنح بولاق أبو العلا بتهمة  ازدراء الأديان والإساءة إلى الدين الإسلامى عن طريق رسوم كاركاتيرية,  وحددت محكمة استئناف القاهرة جلسات دائرة المسشار شريف كامل رئيس المحكمة  لنظر الدعوى. *

*كانت النيابة انتهت من  التحقيقات فى تلك القضية والتى باشرها المستشار عمرو فوزى المحامى العام  الأول لنيابة وسط وقررت إحالة المتهم إلى المحاكمة عقب التحقيقات التى  أجرتها فى بلاغ ممدوح إسماعيل عضو مجلس النقابة العامة للمحامين وآخرين ضد  ساويرس يتهمونه فيه بتعمد الإساءة للإسلام والإستهزاء بالملابس والرموز  الإسلامية. *

*استمعت النيابة إلى محامى  الجماعة الإسلامية حيث ذكر فى أقواله أن المتهم له مواقف معلنة يرفض فيها  المادة الثانية من الدستور ووضع الإسلام كدين للدولة ومصدر للتشريع ومواقفة  الرافضة للحجاب, مثلما جاء على لسان إسماعيل, مما يدلل على أنه يتعمد  ازدراءالملابس والرموز الإسلامية. *

*ونسبت التحقيقات لساويرس أنه  تعمد إظهار رسم كاريكتير لصورتين لشخصية ميكى ماوس ورسم على صورة منهما  نقابا لإمرأة والأخرى لحية وجلابية لرجل القصد الواضح منهما هو الاستهزاء  بأمر من الدين.*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يناير 2012)

*الكنيسة القبطية فى بريطانيا تقيم صلاة لإحياء ذكرى ضحايا القديسين*

*الإثنين، 9 يناير 2012 - 03:48*





كنيسة القديسين​​*لندن (أ ش أ)*
*أقامت الكنيسة  القبطية الأرثوذكسية فى ضاحية "ستيفيندج" شمال لندن، اليوم، الأحد صلاة  لإحياء ذكرى ضحايا كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية وكنيسة مارمينا بإمبابة  وأحداث وماسبيرو.

حضر الصلاة ممثلون للملكة إليزابيث الثانية ولرئاسة الوزراء ولوزارة الخارجية البريطانية ولكافة الطوائف المسيحية فى بريطانيا.

كما حضرها السفير المصرى فى لندن حاتم سيف النصر وأعضاء السفارة المصرية وبعض الممثلين لأبناء الجالية المصرية.

وألقى الأنبا أنجيلوس أسقف الكنيسة القبطية فى المملكة المتحدة كلمة عبر  فيها عن التعازى لأسر الضحايا وتمنى مستقبلا مستقرا لمصر وشعبها.*

*



*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يناير 2012)

*أول نائب قبطى بالمنيا: فزت بأصوات المسلمين قبل الأقباط
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




كتب تريزا كمال 9/ 1/ 2012

نفى إيهاب عادل رمزى، النائب القبطى الفائز بمقعد الفئات فى انتخابات مجلس  الشعب، على رأس قائمة حزب الحرية بالدائرة الأولى لشمال المنيا، أن يكون  فوزه بسبب أصوات الأقباط وحدهم أو يكون للكنيسة الدور الأساسى فى فوزه  بالمقعد، وقال «رمزى» إن فوزه على رأس قائمة الحزب هو نجاح مضاعف فى حد  ذاته، خاصة مع اعتماد الحزب على المجهودات الشخصية لمرشحيه، لحداثة تكوين  الحزب.وأضاف لـ«المصرى اليوم» أن أصوات الأقباط وحدها لا تكفى لتمرير مرشح  من أبواب البرلمان، حيث انقسمت أصوات الأقباط والليبراليين، وتفتتت عدة  مرات، حيث صوت الأقباط لقائمتى حزبى «السلام الديمقراطى» و«الدستورى  الاجتماعى»، اللذين تصدر قائمتيهما قبطيان فى مواجهة قائمة الحرية التى جاء  على رأسها، علاوة على وجود قائمة قوية للكتلة المصرية، والتى تحظى بقبول  الليبراليين والأقباط بنفس الدائرة، على حد قوله. وتابع «رمزى»: «هذا الزخم  التنافسى والصراع القوى فى دائرة واحدة أبلغ رد على من شكك فى نجاحى،  وأتوقع انقسام الأقباط، لتبين أننى فزت بأصوات الليبراليين والمسلمين غير  المتشددين قبل الأقباط، ومن يشكك فى ذلك، فليرصد يومى الاقتراع ويفهم».

وكشف عن أنه قبل أن يتصدر قائمة حزب ناشئ وبمجهود فردى مضاعف منه كمرشح،  تجنب الترشح للمقاعد الفردية التى كان يملك فرصاً أكبر بها، بسبب حرصه على  الاستقرار وسلامة الناخبين بالمحافظة، مشيراً إلى أن خوض جولة إعادة أمر  حتمى بالدوائر الفردية، لزيادة أعداد المرشحين.

وأوضح: «فى الإعادة كان لابد للمنافس وأنصاره من تحويل الأمر لصراع طائفى، بكل ما يترتب عليه من تبعات يتحملها البسطاء والآمنون».

وقال: «استفدنا من نظام القائمة فى الابتعاد عن الطائفية فى الانتخابات،  بدليل أن الانتخابات جرت فى هدوء دون صدام طائفى، رغم انحصار المنافسة مع 3  أقطاب إسلامية».

وحول الدعاية المضادة التى واجهته، قال: «ممارستى مهنة المحاماة وهى مهنة  مستقلة، جعلتنى قوياً فى الرد على أى دعاية مضادة أو شائعات خاصة أن معظم  من كانوا يروجون لذلك من القيادات الأمنية، التى يواجهها فى المحاكم فى  قضايا قتل الثوار».
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يناير 2012)

*وزير الأوقاف يحيل مظهر شاهين للتحقيق العاجل
* 




*الإثنين، 9 يناير 2012 - 12:41*

*كتب لؤى على*
*أصدر الدكتور محمد عبد الفضيل  القوصى، وزير الأوقاف، قراراً بإحالة مظهر شاهين، إمام وخطيب مسجد عمر  مكرم، للتحقيق العاجل معه فى أمرين الأول بشأن ما نشر وأذيع عن استدعائه من  قبل قاضى التحقيقات لسماع أقواله فى البلاغ المقدم ضده بالتحريض ضد أفراد  القوات المسلحة والشرطة فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء.*

*كما تضمن قرار الإحالة ما  نشرته بعض الصحف والمواقع الإلكترونية عن تقديمه عقب صلاة الجمعة لأحد  المرشحين المحتملين لرئاسة الجمهورية، وهو ما أدى لحدوث بعض المشادات داخل  المسجد بين مؤيدى ومعارضى المرشح، وهو ما يخالف توجيهات وزير الأوقاف لجميع  أئمة وخطباء المساجد، بضرورة الوقوف على مسافة واحدة من جميع التيارات  السياسية وعدم الانحياز لطرف دون الطرف الآخر حتى لا تتحول منابر المساجد  لأبواق دعائية لأى تيار أو فصيل سياسى.*

*وطالب القوصى بسرعة الانتهاء من التحقيق مع شاهين وعرض النتيجة عليه.*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يناير 2012)

*الشيخ عشوش : بلال مرتد والإمام كافر والنور علمانى ..والمسيحيات لازم يتحجبوا
!*​




*9/1/2012*


*(بلال فضل ..مؤذن الشيطان )  هذا هو عنوان الكتاب الذي ألفه الشيخ أحمد عشوش أحد أهم قيادات الحركة  السلفية الجهادية في مصر ، وعنوان الكتاب وتفاصيله يتهم فيها عشوش بلال فضل  بالعلمانية والكفر والتجاوز في حق الله عز وجل والرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم  ..*

*وحينما طلتب عمل حوار مع  الشيخ رحب باللقاء ولكن بشرط واحد هو أن يلقي عليه الأسئلة " رجل " لأنه لا  يختلط بالنساء ، وهنا كان أمامي إما أن أرفض أو أستعين بأحد زملائي  للاقتراب أكثر من أفكار شيخ لا يظهر كثيرا في وسائل الاعلام ولكنه مؤثر جدا  في أوساط شباب السلفيين ..*
*وقررت الاختيار الثاني ،  وبالفعل استعنت بزميلي محمد فتحي ليكون معي في أثناء اجراء الحوار ،  والغريب أني بمجرد وصولي إلي دار الاحسان بمدينة نصر لمقابلة الشيخ عشوش  رحب بي رواده من الشباب وأجلسوني في غرفة يفصل بيني وبينهم ستارة وجلس  الشيخ عشوش ورائها ، وبدأ زميلي في طرح الأسئلة التي أعددتها وبدأت أنا في  مناقشته في اجاباته من وراء الستارة ، والحقيقة أن اجابات الشيخ عشوش وان  كانت صادمة للكثيرين إلا تلفت الانتباه لوجود شيوخ في مصر يلتف حولهم مئات  الشباب ولا نعرف عنهم أى شيء .. في السطور القادمة رؤية شيخ أمضي 18 عاماً  من عمره في المعتقلات بسبب أفكاره التى نعرضها كما هي .. ولكم حرية  الاقتناع بها أو لا .*
*في البداية لماذا اخترت بلال فضل ليكون محور كتابك عن العلمانية ؟!*
*أنا لا أعني شخص بلال فضل  بعينه ، فهو واحد من من وقعوا في خطأ يتكرر في مصر وهو سب الله والرسول صلي  الله عليه وسلم وسب عموم المسلمين ، فهو يزعم وكتب أن من يعتقد بأن الجنة  لا يدخلها الا مسلم أبله ، فهذا " سب " وأول ما يقع علي الله وعلي الرسول  لأن النبي قال أن الجنة لا يدخلها إلا نفس مسلمة والله عز وجل هو الذي حكم  بأن الجنة لا يدخلها إلا المسلم ، وأنا بينت بالأدلة من الكتاب والسنة أن  الجنة يدخلها المسلمون فقط ، وهو بذلك يسب عموم المسملمين لأنه يسب الله  والرسول وأنا تيقنت أن هذا الكلام يحتاج الي وقفة لبيان الحقيقة ، وهذه  الوقفة لا يمكن أن يقوم بها الا من يمتلك الشجاعة ولذلك فاذا كان يمتلك  الشجاعة في سب الله فأنا أمتلك الشجاعة في أن أقول له أنت كفرت والله يقول  النبي أولي بالمسلمين من أنفسهم ، فماذا أقول لمن سب الله ؟! وما يقوله  بلال فضل هو حقيقة التوجه العلماني في مصر وهم يمثلون شياطين الأنس الذين  يستخدمون وسائل الاعلام في الترويج لأفكارهم ويجب ان يكون هناك رد عليهم ،  لذلك هذا الكتاب اعتبره ردا علي كل العلمانيين وليس المقصود هو شخص بلال  فضل ، فأنا لا يوجد بيني وبينه أي مشكلة من أي نوع ، فالمسألة أبعد من بلال  فضل بكثير ولكنه هو من وضع نفسه في هذا الاطار بهذه الأفكار .*
*ولكن هناك اختلاف بين الناس في فهم معني العلمانية .. فما هو مفهومكم لها ؟!*
*نحن نفهم العلمانية كما فسرها  أصحابها وهي قامت في اوروبا علي مبدأين وهما التطاول علي الله والاباحية ،  وأنا قدمت في الكتاب بالأدلة والبراهين من كتب الغرب ومؤسسي العلمانية في  الغرب وهو الفيلسوف جان جاك روسو وهو نبي السياسة في الغرب وكتابه العقد  الاجتماعي هو الفلسفة الحاكمة للحياة السياسية في أوروبا وأمريكا ، وهذا  الكاتب لا يعتبر أن الله عز وجل خلق العباد بل يقوم علي فرضية أن العبد وجد  أولا علي الأرض علي صورة منفردة ثم بعد ذلك وجد الحاكم وأنا قدمت له صورة  حقيقة من مذكراته واعترافاته ، وهو كان رجلاً زانيا أنجب 5 أبناء من الزني  وألقي بهم في الشارع ورفض أن يتولي تربيتهم وقدمت نماذج للعلمانيين أو  المتأثرين بفكر روسو مثل الشيخ محمد عبده وهو رجل كان يشك في وجود الله  وكان ينكر البعث والحساب وأنكر وجود رسالة من الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم  فهذا هو الملحد الكافر ، وهذه ليست أقوالي ولكنها حقائق تاريخية كتبها  بنفسه وكتبها عنه أصدقاؤه وتلامذته مثل اللوارد كرومر وبلانت ، وذكر بلانت  في كتابه أن محمد عبده كان يشك في الاسلام كما كان بلانت يشك في المسيحية ،  وأيضا سعد زغلول كان لاعب قمار وباع ما يزيد عن 400 فدان للعب القمار وكان  متضرراً من نفسه وقال لا تصلوا علي ولا تغسلوني لأني لا أستطيع أن أتوقف  عن لعب القمار ، اضافة الي قائمة طويلة من العلمانيين مثل حلمي سالم الذي  سب الله في قصائده ونشر له أحمد عبدالمعطي حجازي في مجلة وزارة الثقافة ،  وهو رجل علماني ليبرالي يدعو للديموقراطية ومن باب الحريات في الوقت الذي  لا يجرم فيه القانون المصري سب الله والرسول ولكنه يجرم سب رئيس الدولة  وهذه كلها مفاهيم علمانية وديموقراطية .. فكيف أعتبر العلماني زعيماً يدافع  عني ويضع لي قانونا أو دستورا في الوقت الذي وضع الرسول والقرآن منهج واضح  للمسلمين ؟! .*

*ولكنك لا تتحدث عن العلمانية والليبرالية الا في العري والانحلال ولا تحدث عن الايجابيات ؟*
*أنا لا أعرف عن العلمانية  والديموقراطية والليبرالية سوي الانحلال وسب الله والتطاول علي رسله ،  دلوني علي شيئ أخر أستدل به ، فأنا راجعت أشعار من يسمون أنفسهم بالمثقفين  مثل محمود درويش ونزار قباني ولم أجد فيها الا الكفر ، ولم أجد أي ايجابية  واحدة في هذا النظام ، ففي الوقت التي كانت تتحدث فيه أمريكا عن الحريات لم  يكن يجرؤ أي شخص علي تأسيس أو الدعوة لحزب شيوعي خلال فترة الحرب الباردة ،  وكذا الوضع في الاتحاد السوفيتي لم يكن يجرؤ شخص واحد علي الحديث عن حزب  رأسمالي أو ليبرالي ، فأين هي الحرية ؟! اضافة الي من ينادون بحقوق الانسان  يعيشون علي خير الدول العربية والاسلامية التي نهبوها طوال عقود الاستعمار  فأين هي حقوق الانسان والعدالة التي تحدثون عنها ؟! .*
*ولكن تجربة حزب النور السلفي قامت بناء علي هذه التعددية التي دعت اليها الليبرالية ؟*
*ومن قال أننا نري أنها تجربة  جيدة ؟! فحزب النور وحزب الحرية والعدالة وغيرها من الأحزاب التي تعتبر  نفسها أحزاباً دينية أو ذات مرجعية دينية هي أحزاب علمانية لا دينية طالما  أنها قبلت الوجود في ظل وجود أحزب شيوعية ويسارية وعلمانية ولبيرالية وهذه  الأحزاب كلها لا وجود لها في دولة الاسلام والقانون المصري الذي وضعه  فرنسيون يحظر وجود أحزاب علي أساس ديني أو بمرجعية دينية وحزب الحرية  والعدالة انصاع للقانون ورفع شعار الاسلام هو الحل من دعاياه فكيف يقولون  أنهم أحزاب دينية فهذه الأحزاب لا وجود لها في دولة اسلامية .*
*وما شكل الدولة الاسلامية التي تتحدث عنها ؟!*
*هي دولة عدالة والكتاب والسنة  حاكم للمنهج السياسي ونحن نتكلم عما أقره العدل في الاسلام ونحن نرد  الديموقراطية ونرفضها لأنها صادمة لصريح القرآن الكريم فالله عندما أهبط  آدم وحواء أهبهطهم بمنهج واضح لا يمكن مخالفته فالله عزوجل عرف الجريمة  وعرف العقوبة ونزل بقانون واضح من السماء وحكم بين ولدي آدم بالقانون ووزع  بينهم في المسائل الاقتصادية والاجتماعية ونحن لا نقول إن الحلال والحرام  اختيار ..انما هو إلزام ، ولا يوجد اختيار في شرع الله علي عكس نظرية  العلمانية التي ترفض وجود الله وتري أنه اما أن خلق الانسان نفسه أو وجد  نتيجة التطور وفي الحالتين من حقه أن يحكم نفسه بقوانينه ، ونحن نري ان  الله خلقنا ويحكمنا بقوانينه وهذا هو أصل الصدام ، وهنا أود أن أقول  للعلمانيين ..لا تستحوا مما تعتقدون ولكنكم توارون في الكلام وتخالفون في  العرض ثم في التنفيذ تحاكون العلمانية الأوروبية ، والدولة التي أتحدث عنها  يكون فيها الرئيس أو الأمير أو الخليفة هو منفذ شرع الله في الأرض ويجب أن  ينفذه سواء بالدعوة أو بالقوة لمن لا تردعه الا القوة وهذا الأمير أو  الرئيس لا يجب أن يكون شخصاً عادياً ولكنه يجب أن يكون الأكثر علما وفقها  في الدين لأنه من ينفذ شرع الله في الأرض وليس مثل مرشيحي الرئاسة الآن  الذين لا يعرف بعضهم كيف يصلي من الأساس ، ويجب أن يتغير القانون المصري  الذي يبيح الزنا واللواط ولا يجرمه وهذه اباحية لا يمكن أن نقبلها ، ومن  يقول أن الزنا حلال أو أنه من حقوق الفرد فهذا كفر ، ولسنا نحن من نكفره  ولكنه هو من كفر نفسه بمخالفته للثوابت ، وأنا أريد أن أوضح العلمانيين  رأيهم في هذه الأمور وليقولوا علي ما يشاؤون ، يقولون رجعي متخلف ولكني لا  أقول إلا أن هذا هو شرع الله .*
*هل معني هذا أنكم تطالبون  بفرض الحجاب علي غير المحجبات مثلا في الوقت الذي لم نسمع فيه عن فرض  الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم الحجاب علي أي امرأة ؟*
*في الحقيقة أن هذا مما أختلف  فيه مع الاسلاميين الموجودين علي الساحة الذين يخادعون العلمانيين أو  يخادعون المسلمين وهذا خطأ ، فهناك فرق كبير بين الدعوة والحكم ، فوسائل  الدعوة هي الترغيب وأقدم لك البرهان والنتائج علي الله ، أما الحكم فأنا لي  مهمة أساسية وهي أن الحكم هذا لا يتنافي مع الدعوة ، فعندما أكون حاكم  فدوري هو تنفيذ شرع الله بالقوة ، فالدولة الاسلامية لا مكان فيها لمتبرجة  أو غير مصلي ، فالمرأة ليست حرة لتريني جسدها واذا كان معها زوجها أو أخيها  فهو رجل ديوس أما بالنسبة للرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم فهو لم يحتج الي  تطبيق حدود علي المتبرجات ، فبمجرد سماع حديث الحجاب من الرسول لم يعرفن  سيدات النصاري من كثرة الغطيان لأنهم كانوا يعظمون الحلال والحرام .*
*وهل تري أن المجتمع المصري مهيأ لتنفيذ الشرع بالقوة ؟*
*نعم فالشعب المصري هو من جاء  بالاسلاميين في الانتخابات البرلمانية رغم كل أبواق العلمانيين التي تغطي  علي وسائل الاعلام ، وبالرغم من اعتراضي علي الانتخابات البرلمانية لأنها  بنيت علي باطل ، فالقانون والنظام المصري كله نظام غير اسلامي ويجب اعادة  تأسيس دولة اسلامية ونحن لن نشترك في الحياة السياسية طالما أنها لا تقوم  علي أساس اسلامي وسوف نصل الي الحكم عن طريق ثورة مثل التي أبعدت حسني  مبارك عن الحكم والي وقتها سوف نظل ندعوا المصريين ونفههم أصول دينهم ونرفع  عن أعينهم غشاوة العلمانية .*
*وماهو وضع المسيحين في هذه الدولة ؟*
*العهد بيننا وبين النصاري هو  عهد الذمة في الاسلام فعليهم واجبات ولهم حقوق فعليهم دفع الجزبة وهو مبلغ  لا يمثل أى شيء أمام الضرائب التي تفرضها الدولة العلمانية ، وعلينا  حمايتهم حماية مالهم وعرضهم وأنفسهم وأنا أؤكد أن النصاري وفي أسوأ عهود  المسلمين تمتعوا بكامل حقوقهم أكثر مما يتمتع بها لدي الغرب ، وأنا هنا  أؤكد أن الحاكم الاسلامي يجب أن يطبق الشرع ، فالشرع هو أن تلتزم السيدات  بالحشمة سواء مسلمات أو مسيحيات ، فالمسلمات يتنقبن والمسيحيات يرتدين  الحجاب كنوع من الحشمة لأنهن متواجدات في بلاد اسلامية ، ويجب أن يخضعوا  لشريعة الحكم فيها .*

*بوابة الشباب*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يناير 2012)

*فتاوى مفخخة









فهمي هويدي 

سئل صاحبنا عن التحالف مع الليبراليين فأفتى بأن لا يجوز قطعا التحالف مع  التيارات المخالفة للشرع. ومن ثم لا يجوز لحزب النور التحالف إلا مع  الأحزاب التى تنصر الحق وتطبق شرع الله. ونهى عن تهنئة الأقباط فى الأعياد،  قائلا: «إن أعياد المشركين لا يجوز شهودها ولا المعاونة على إقامتها،  لأنها مرتبطة بعقيدة فاسدة». وعن اتفاقية كامب ديفيد ذكر المفتى أن حزب  النور ملتزم بها، لأن تغيير الواقع المخالف للشرع مرتبط بالقدرة والعجز  وبالموازنة بين المصلحة والمفسدة. 

هذا الكلام لو قيل فى جلسة لمجموعة من الأصدقاء، لقلنا إنها ثرثرة وزلات  لسان لا تؤخذ على محمل الجد، وهى فى النهاية وجهة نظر المتحدث لا تلزم إلا  صاحبها. لكن الذى حدث أن الكلام نشر على الصفحة الأولى من جريدة «المصرى  اليوم» يوم الأربعاء الماضى 4/1، منقولا على لسان نائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية  الدكتور ياسر برهامى، الذى قيل إنه يعد المرجعية الشرعية لحزب النور. وقد  فهمنا من الكلام المنشور أن ما صدر عن الدكتور برهامى على الأقل فى جزئه  الأول جاء تعقيبا على تصريح لرئيس حزب النور الدكتور عماد عبدالغفور أثناء  أحد البرامج التليفزيونية، تحدث فيه عن إمكانية تحالف حزبه مع الليبراليين  فى البرلمان القادم، الأمر الذى إذا صح فإنه يعنى ان رئيس الحزب يتبنى  موقفا فى حين أن «مرجعيته الشرعية» ترى رأيا على النقيض منه تماما. على  الأقل فى مسألة التحالف مع الآخرين. 

ما نقل عن الدكتور برهامى أوقعنى فى حيرة، خصوصا حين قرأت أنه يمثل «مرجعية  شرعية» لحزب النور الذى أثبتت الانتخابات النيابية أن له حضورا معتبرا فى  الساحة المصرية. وقد تبدد بعض الدهشة حين علمت أنه فى الأصل طبيب أطفال.  يغلق عيادته بالإسكندرية كل مساء، ثم يتوجه إلى مسجد قريب منها ليعطى فيه  دروسا لآخرين من أنصاره ومريديه. لم استغرب فقط ما صدر عن الرجل، لكنى  استغربت أيضا الاهتمام بكلامه وإبرازه على الصفحة الأولى لجريدة الصباح.  ولم يكن لذلك من تفسير سوى أن ذلك الأبراز جزء من التنافس الإعلامى على  استنطاق السلفيين والحفاوة بما يصدر عن أغلبهم من آراء شاذة وصادمة سعيا  وراء التخويف أو الإثارة. 

ربما كان صاحبنا طبيب أطفال ناجحا، لكنى أشك كثيرا فى بضاعته من الفقه. إذ  حين أفتى بعدم جواز التحالف مع الليبراليين، وقال هذا الكلام على سبيل  القطع، وكأن القرآن تضمن نصا صريحا خص به الليبراليين وحزب الكتلة، فلعله  لم يسمع بامتداح النبى عليه السلام لحلف الفضول، الذى أقامه وجهاء قريش  لنصرة الضعفاء وهم على شركهم قبل الإسلام. وقال فى ذلك: «لو دعيت إلى مثله  فى الإسلام لأجبت». ولو قرأ الآية الثامنة من سورة الممتحنة التى تدعو  المسلمين إلى البر والقسط بالذين لم يقاتلوا المسلمين فى دينهم ولم يخرجوهم  من ديارهم، ولو أعاد قراءة النصوص التى تحث على التعاون مع الجميع على  البر التقوى. لو فعل ذلك لتردد وتراجع عما أفتى به، أما المصطلحات التى  وردت على لسانه خاصة بنصرة الحق وتطبيق شرع الله، فلو انه رجع إلى شىء مما  كتب فى تحرير المفهومين، لأدرك أن نصرة الحق باب واسع يحتمل كل ما يخطر على  البال من قيم إيجابية تلبى أشواق الناس وتطلعاتهم، وأن تطبيق شرع الله  يكون أيضا بتحقيق المقاصد الشرعية المتمثلة فى الحرية والعدل والمساواة،  وغير ذلك من القيم الخيرة التى لا يختلف عليها عقلاء البشر وأسوياؤهم.  (أرجو أن يرجع إلى ما قاله ابن القيم فى الجزء الثالث من كتابه إعلام  الموقعين). 

استغرب أيضا ما قاله بحق الأقباط والدعوة إلى عدم تهنئتهم فى عيدهم، ليس  فقط لأن نبى المسلمين كانت له زوجة قبطية وانه دعا المؤمنين لأن يفشوا  السلام بينهم، ولكن أيضا لأن الإسلام الذى أباح للمسلمين أن يتزوج من  كتابية، بحيث يصبح أخوال ابنائه وأجدادهم من المسيحيين، لا يمكن أن ينكر  عليهم أن يهنئوهم فى أعيادهم. وللشيخ محمد الغزالى كلمة مأثورة فى هذا  الصدد، قال فيها إن الإسلام الذى أباح للمسلم أن يعيش مع الكتابية تحت سقف  واحد لا يمكن أن يضيق بأن يعيش الجميع فى وطن واحد. 

استغرب أيضا أن يعلن صاحبنا موافقته على اتفاقية السلام مع إسرائيل، مبررا  ذلك بضرورات القدر والعجز والموازنة بين المصلحة والمفسدة. ثم لا يستخدم  معيار المصلحة فى التحالف مع الليبراليين أو تهنئة الأقباط فى أعيادهم، رغم  أن التوافق مع هؤلاء وهؤلاء أولى وألزم. 

حين أطالع أمثال تلك الفتاوى المفخخة التى يطلقها أولئك النفر من الدعاة  الجدد، وألحظ ما فيها من جرأة وتغليط، تنتابنى الدهشة ويتملكنى العجب،  الأمر الذى يدفعنى إلى القول بأنه إذا كان أبناء الإسلام يقدمونه بهذه  الصورة، فالن تشويهه لا يحتاج إلى أعداء. 






*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (9 يناير 2012)

Egyption Origanos .....! well don from such a long time need to know what is going on in news you have don it don't stop ....! well don


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يناير 2012)

*وفاة الشيخ عبد الرحيم الشعراوى ابن إمام الدعاة
*​




*الإثنين، 9 يناير 2012 - 21:55*

*الدقهلية - صالح رمضان*
*توفى مساء اليوم الاثنين،  الشيخ عبد الرحيم الشعراوى، ابن إمام الدعاة الشيخ محمد متولى الشعراوى، عن  عمر يناهز 73 عاما، وسوف يتم دفنه مساء اليوم بقرية دقادوس مركز ميت غمر  بالدقهلية.*

*وكان الراحل قد عنى بالمحافظة على تراث والده وجمعه من كل أصدقاء مريدى الشيخ، وكان له تواجد دائم مع أسرته إلى أن لقى ربه.*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يناير 2012)

*تضارب حول إحالة نجيب ساويرس للمحاكمة .. ممدوح إسماعيل يؤكد ونجيب جبرائيل ينفي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





القاهرة - السيد الصياد وهانى دانيال

حدث تضارب حول إحالة المهندس نجيب ساويرس للمحاكمة ، فبينما أكد ممدوح  اسماعيل المحامي مقدم البلاغ ضد ساويرس أن محكمة بولاق الدكرور حددت جلسة  لنظر الدعوى ، نفى المستشار نجيب جبرائيل الأمر وأكد أن الأمر مجرد شائعة  للتأثير على سمعة ساويرس ومركزه الاقتصادي.ويجزم ممدوح إسماعيل في تصريح  للمشهد أن محكمة بولاق حددت جلسة 14 يناير الجاري لنظر الدعوى القضائية  المقامة منه ضد رجل الأعمال نجيب ساويرس والتي يتهمه فيها بأزدراء الأديان  .ويقول أنه تقدم بالبلاغ منذ أربعة أشهر للنائب العام بعدما نشر ساويرس على  صفحته رسومًا تسئ للإسلام وبعد التحقيق في نيابة القاهرة تم إحالة القضية  إلي المحكمة.
من جانبه نفى المستشار نجيب جبرائيل، رئيس الاتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان،  صحة ذلك وقال إن المهندس نجيب ساويرس ، لم يستدعَ فى أى بلاغ قدم ضده يحمل  هذا المضمون، مؤكداً أن الخبر يفتقر إلى الدليل إذ لم يبين رقم الجنحة ولا  تاريخ الجلسة، وأن القصد منه الإساءة إلى سمعة ساويرس والتأثير على مركزه  الاقتصادى.
وأوضح جبرائيل، أن هذا يأتى على خلفية رد فعل لما قدمه من بلاغات ضد رئيس  حزب العدالة والحرية، والذى يحمل رقم 8941 لسنة 2011 النائب العام عندما  عقد ندوة كال فيها سباً وقذفاً فى حق رجل الأعمال، واتهمه بأنه من فلول  النظام السابق ويروج لفتنة طائفية، وهو محل تحقيق الآن أمام محكمة شمال  الجيزة، ورد فعل مضاد لما حققه حزب "المصريين الأحرار" الذى أسسه المهندس  نجيب ساويروس ضمن أحزاب الكتلة المصرية من نتائج فى الانتخابات البرلمانية  الأخيرة.


المشهد*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يناير 2012)

*"هاكرز" يخترق صفحة "الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر"

الإثنين، 9 يناير 2012 - 20:29





صفحة الامر بالمعروف


كتب أحمد مرعى

تعرضت صفحة "هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر بمصر"، لعملية هاكرز، وتم وضع صورة خاصة بالهاكرز بدلاً من الصورة الرسمية للهيئة.

وأرسل الهاكرز رسالة باللغة الإنجليزية لأعضاء الهيئة بأنهم قادمون يوم 25  يناير، ويرفضون تقييد الحريات بعد ثورة 25 يناير، التى جاءت لإرساء الحرية  والديمقراطية فى البلاد. 







اليوم السابع*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يناير 2012)

*                                                                              أحدهم اتهم المشير وسليمان بالشهادة الزور لنفيهما أن الرئيس السابق  أعطى الأوامر بإطلاق النار                                                                          *

*                                                                              المدّعون بالحق المدني طلبوا إعدام مبارك والعادلي: زوّدا الشرطة  بالأسلحة لقتل المتظاهرين وقطعا الاتصالات                                                                         *



 	 	 		مبارك محمولاً لدى وصوله إلي المحاكمة أمس (ا ب) 	                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   ارسال   |                                                                                                حفظ   |   طباعة                                                                                       |   تصغير الخط   |   الخط الرئيسي                                                                                       |   تكبير الخط                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   http://www.alraimedia.com/Article.aspx?id=320928&date=10012012#











                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 |* القاهرة - من أحمد إمبابي وعلي المصري *|

اتهم محامو المدعين بالحق المدني الرئيس المصري السابق حسني مبارك ووزير  داخليته حبيب العادلي، بتزويد ضباط الشرطة بالسلاح الآلي الذي استخدم لقتل  المتظاهرين، وبأنهما اتفقا على قطع الاتصالات خلال ثورة 25 يناير لمحاصرة  المتظاهرين في الميادين الرئيسية في المحافظات، وطالبوا بتحريك دعوى جنائية  ضد وزارة الداخلية بسبب حجبها المعلومات وتعمدها إتلاف شرائط مصورة  وأسطوانات مدمجة احتوت لقطات لإطلاق الشرطة الرصاص الحيّ على المتظاهرين. 
وفي اليوم الاول من اصل اثنين خصصا لسماع مرافعة المدعين بالحق المدني في  قضية قتل المتظاهرين التي يحاكم فيها مبارك والعادلي و6 من كبار مساعديه،  أشار المحامون الذين ترأسهم نقيب المحامين سامح عاشور إلى أن الأمن القومي  (جهاز المخابرات المصري) استعان بـ 165 ألف بلطجي لإجهاض الثورة.
ويحاكم نجلا مبارك جمال وعلاء إضافة إلى رجل الأعمال المصري الهارب حسين  سالم معه امام المحكمة نفسها برئاسة المستشار احمد رفعت، في قضايا فساد  تجري في وقت متزامن.
وفي الوقت الذي تجمع عدد من أنصار الرئيس السابق وأسر ضحايا الثورة خارج  قاعة المحاكمة، ووقفت عناصر من الشرطة والقوات المسلحة لتفصل بينهم خلف  حواجز عالية للحيلولة دون وقوع اشتباكات بين الجانبين، طالب عاشور في  مرافعته بإعدام مبارك والمتهمين الاخرين في القضية، وقال إن الرئيس السابق  أراد الانتقال بمصر من نظام ديموقراطي جمهوري وفقا للدستور إلى نظام ملكي  من خلال التوريث وتقسيم الثروات على رجال الأعمال.
واوضح عاشور إن المصريين يعلمون أن القوات المسلحة، كانت رافضة لمشروع  التوريث، واصفا تعديل المادة 76 بالفضيحة السياسية، لأن الغرض منها، إتمام  موضوع التوريث، متهما مبارك بالخيانة العظمى، وواصفا من ساهم في تعديل  المادة 76، بالمنبطحين، الذين حولوا البرلمان إلى أداة لتقديم جمال مبارك  لحكم مصر، لافتا إلى أن نظام مبارك قدم تنازلات كثيرة إرضاء لأميركا  وإسرائيل، بداية من اتفاقية «الكويز» مرورا بتصدير الغاز إلى إسرائيل،  نهاية بالسكوت على مقتل الجنود المصريين على الحدود وحصار غزة، معتبرا هذه  الوقائع «عربونا» للولايات المتحدة لقبولها رغبة مبارك بتوريث الحكم في مصر  لابنه. 
وأضاف ان المتهمين حولوا الشرطة المصرية من هيئة مدنية إلى ترسانة عسكرية،  وقال إن «إخطارات وزارة الداخلية كشفت عن وجود فرق قناصة لدى الوزارة على  الرغم من نفيها». 
وأشاد عاشور، بالجهد الذي بذلته النيابة العامة في القضية، وطلب تعديل  القيد والوصف، وكشف عن اتفاق على تحريض مسبق على قطع الاتصالات، أبرزها كان  يوم 6 أبريل 2008 وأكتوبر 2010، وأن القرار الذي تم اتخاذه لقطع الاتصالات  تم قبل 25 يناير أي قبل الثورة، وأن مبارك أشار في خطابه بعد 28 يناير،  إلى أنه حمى المتظاهرين في بداية الاحتجاجات وأصدر تعليمات بذلك للشرطة  طالما لم يتحول الأمر إلى شغب، ما يعني، أنه كان ينذر باستخدام القوة، إذا  تحولت التظاهرات. 
وأشار إلى أنه تم إخفاء عدد من الأسلحة في سيارات الإسعاف، الأمر الذي يعد  جريمة ضد الإنسانية، معتبرا أن مسح اسطوانة نزول قوات الأمن المركزي  وتعاملها بالرصاص الحيّ مع المتظاهرين، إضاقة إلى ما تم تصويره أمام المتحف  المصري بواسطة التلفزيون المصري، كان عملية مدبرة لإخفاء معالم الجريمة،  وأنها اهم أدلة ثبوت ضد المتهمين في القضية. 
وكشف نقيب المحامين المصريين أن «هناك ألفا و600 ضابط ومجند تسلموا أسلحة  آلية من قطاعات الأمن المركزي بالدّراسة وقطاع أبو بكر الصديق قبل الثورة،  ما يكشف أن هناك تعليمات مسبقة لقتل المتظاهرين»، مطالبا «بتحريك الدعوى  الجنائية ضد وزارة الداخلية وهيئة الأمن القومي». 
وشهدت جلسات المحاكمة، مشادة بعد انتهاء عاشور من مرافعته، بين المدعين  بالحق المدني أمير سالم وخالد أبو بكر، على أساس أن هيئة الادعاء بالحق  المدني لم تتفق على مرافعة سالم، الا أن سالم ترافع، وقال في مرافعته إن  الأمن القومي استعان بـ 165 ألف بلطجي لتكوين تشكيل عصابي للاشتباك مع  المتظاهرين، متهما رئيس المجلس العسكري المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي ورئيس جهاز  المخابرات اللواء عمر سليمان بالشهادة الزور لنفيهما إعطاء مبارك الأوامر  باطلاق الرصاص على المتظاهرين، وأضاف إن هناك جهات تلقت تمويلات من الخارج،  من بينها صحافيون، لإجهاض التظاهرات السلمية. 
وأثارت مرافعة سالم غضب الإعلاميين الذين وقفوا خلال الجلسة وقرروا  الانسحاب لحين انتهائه من مرافعته، بينما خاطبته المحكمة قائلة «خلّص يا  أستاذ.. إنت بقالك نص ساعة بتقول كلام إنشاء».
وقال المحامي خالد أبو بكر في مرافعته إن مبارك قال في تحقيقات النيابة إن  حبيب العادلي أخبره بوقوع أول أربعة قتلى خلال أحداث الثورة في محافظة  السويس ما يعني علم الرئيس ببدء اطلاق الرصاص، مضيفا إن مبارك كان الأولى  به أن يخرج لمصارحة شعبه والامتثال لارادته، لا أن يستمر في قتله. 


*حكم بوقف انتخابات الدائرة الأولى في الدقهلية
*
*القاهرة - «الراي»
*أصدرت محكمة القضاء الإداري في المنصورة شمال القاهرة، أمس، حكما  بوقف الانتخابات في الدائرة الأولى في الدقهلية، التي أجريت يومي الثلاثاء  والأربعاء الماضيين. 
وقالت المحكمة في أسباب حكمها إنها «اكتشفت وجود فرق في عدد الأصوات بين  القوائم والفردي تصل إلى 30 ألف صوت، ووجود المرشح محمد رزق عبد السلام  هويدي في كشوف المرشحين الفردي في الدائرة الأولى على المقعد الفردي رغم  وجوده في قائمة الكتلة المصرية، وتسبب في إهدار الأصوات بالكتلة بعد قيام  الناخبين بمنح أصواتهم له على المقعد الفردي وليس بالقائمة». 
المدعون بعد صدور الحكم توجهوا إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا في القاهرة  للحصول منها على تأييد للحكم، وذلك قبل الإعادة التي تجرى صباح غد. 


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 جمال مبارك لحظة وصوله لمحاكمته أمس (ا ب


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يناير 2012)

ايران تصدر حكما بالإعدام على أمريكي من أصل إيراني بتهمة التجسس 	
	 	طهران تعلن اعتقال 'جواسيس' يعملون لحساب الولايات المتحدة


2012-01-09​ 
 

                 طهران  ـ من باريسا حافظي:   نقلت وكالة الطلبة الإيرانية للأنباء عن مسؤول في  السلطة القضائية قوله إن المحكمة الثورية الإيرانية حكمت على أمريكي من أصل  إيراني بالإعدام للتجسس لصالح وكالة المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية في خطوة  من المرجح أن تزيد من تفاقم التوترات الأمريكية الإيرانية المتصاعدة أصلا  بسبب البرنامج النووي الإيراني.
ووسعت دول غربية مؤخرا من العقوبات  الاقتصادية على ايران بسبب الاشتباه في محاولتها صنع قنابل نووية تحت ستار  برنامج مدني للطاقة النووية. وتنفي الجمهورية الإسلامية هذه المزاعم.
ونقلت  الوكالة عن غلام حسين محسني ايجي المتحدث باسم السلطة القضائية قوله 'صدر  حكم بالاعدام على أمير ميرزا حكمتي لتعاونه مع حكومة أمريكا المعادية  والتجسس لصالح وكالة المخابرات الأمريكية المركزية.'
وأضاف 'المحكمة ترى أنه ممن يعيثون في الأرض فسادا. يمكن لحكمتي الاستئناف أمام المحكمة العليا.'
ويتعين على المحكمة العليا التصديق على كل احكام الإعدام. ولم يتضح موعد فصل المحكمة في قضية حكمتي.
وألقي  القبض على حكمتي الذي يبلغ من العمر 28 عاما وهو من أصل إيراني ومن مواليد  ولاية أريزونا الأمريكية في ديسمبر كانون الأول واتهمته وزارة الاستخبارات  الإيرانية بتلقي تدريب في قواعد أمريكية في أفغانستان والعراق المجاورين.
وقالت  السلطة القضائية الإيرانية إن حكمتي أقر بوجود صلة بينه وبين وكالة  المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية لكنه قال إنه لم يكن يعتزم إلحاق الضرر  بإيران التي لا تربطها علاقات مع واشنطن منذ قيام الثورة الإسلامية عام  1979.
وقالت أسرة حكمتي في وقت سابق هذا الشهر في بيان إن حكمتي الذي  كان يعمل مترجما بالجيش الأمريكي كان يزور جدته في إيران عندما ألقي القبض  عليه.
وقال بيان الأسرة 'كافحنا لتوكيل محام لأمير في إيران. حاولنا  الاستعانة بعشرة محامين مختلفين على الأقل دون جدوى... المحامي الوحيد  (لحكمتي) في إيران كان محاميا عينته الحكومة التقى به في اليوم الأول  لمحاكمته.'
وتطالب الحكومة الأمريكية بالإفراج عن حكمتي قائلة إنه اتهم  'باطلا'. وقالت فيكتوريا نولاند المتحدثة باسم الخارجية الأمريكية في الشهر  الماضي إن إيران لم تسمح لدبلوماسيين من السفارة السويسرية التي تمثل  المصالح الأمريكية في إيران لمقابلته قبل محاكمته أو خلالها.
وتخرج حكمتي من مدرسة ثانوية في ميشيجان. ويعمل والده ويدعى علي استاذا جامعيا في ميشيجان.
وظهر  حكمتي الذي انتهت محاكمته في الثاني من يناير كانون الثاني على شاشات  التلفزيون الحكومي في ديسمبر كانون الأول يقول إنه كان عميلا لوكالة  المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية أرسل لاختراق وزارة الاستخبارات الإيرانية.
وقالت  إيران أيضا امس إنها كشفت شبكة تجسس مزعومة مرتبطة بالولايات المتحدة خططت  للتسبب في 'اضطرابات' قبل الانتخابات البرلمانية التي تجرى في مارس اذار  في أول انتخابات منذ انتخابات الرئاسة المتنازع على نتائجها في 2009 .
ونقل  التلفزيون الحكومي عن حيدر مصلحي وزير الاستخبارات قوله 'الجواسيس  المحتجزون كانوا على اتصال بدول أجنبية عبر الفضاء الالكتروني.' ولم يذكر  معلومات عن جنسيات أو عدد المحتجزين.
وقالت إيران التي كثيرا ما تتهم  أعداءها بمحاولة زعزعة استقرارها في مايو ايار إنها ألقت القبض على 30 شخصا  للاشتباه في تجسسهم لصالح الولايات المتحدة ووجهت لاحقا اتهامات إلى 15  شخصا بالتجسس لصالح واشنطن واسرائيل.
وعلى الرغم من الضغوط الدولية  المتزايدة والخطاب الحاد تبدو إيران مصرة على الالتزام بمسارها النووي قبل  الانتخابات البرلمانية التي ستليها انتخابات رئاسية في 2013 .
وأعقبت  انتخابات الرئاسة التي أجريت في 2009 احتجاجات في الشوارع مناهضة للحكومة  استمرت ثمانية أشهر. واتهمت السلطات الإيرانية واشنطن وحلفاؤها بدعم  الاضطرابات للإطاحة بالمؤسسة الحاكمة في طهران.
ورفضت المعارضة انتخابات 2009 وقالت إنها تم التلاعب فيها لضمان إعادة انتخاب محمود أحمدي نجاد.
وتقود  الولايات المتحدة جهود تضييق العقوبات على إيران. وتقول واشنطن وإسرائيل  إنهما لا تستبعدان تنفيذ ضربات عسكرية وقائية تستهدف المواقع النووية  الإيرانية في حالة فشل الدبلوماسية في حل الأزمة.
وقال الزعيم الأعلى  الإيراني آية الله علي خامنئي اليوم إن الأمة الإيرانية لن ترضخ لضغط  العقوبات التي يفرضها الغرب لإجبار إيران على تغيير مسارها النووي.
وأضاف  في كلمة نقلها التلفزيون الحكومي 'الامة الإيرانية تؤمن بحكامها...  العقوبات التي فرضها أعداؤنا على إيران لن يكون لها أي أثر على أمتنا.'
ومضى يقول 'العقوبات لن تغير إصرار أمتنا.'
وتسبب رفض إيران وقف تخصيب اليورانيوم في فرض أربع مجموعات من عقوبات الأمم المتحدة منذ عام 2006 إلى جانب عقوبات أمريكية وأوروبية.
وهددت  إيران بإغلاق مضيق هرمز أهم ممرات شحن النفط في العالم في حالة تنفيذ  الغرب خططا لمنع صادرات النفط الإيرانية أو في حالة تعرض المنشآت النووية  الإيرانية لهجمات.
وقالت مصادر دبلوماسية اليوم إن إيران بدأت تخصيب  اليورانيوم في موقع فوردو تحت الأرض في خطوة من المرجح أن تزيد من تصعيد  النزاع مع الغرب بسبب الأنشطة النووية لطهران.(رويترز)


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يناير 2012)

. شئون داخلية .•.
 ----------------------
 - ائتلاف دعاة الأزهر يرفض بقاء الطيب دون انتخاب

 - نيابة وسط القاهرة تحيل نجيب ساويرس للمحاكمة بتهمة ازدراء الأديان

 - سوزان مبارك تطالب الجنزورى بإعادة تشكيل القومي للمرأة

 - القوى السياسية والحزبية تصدر بياناً بإعتزامها إقامة دروع بشرية لمنع وصول الوفود الصهيونية للإحتفال بمولد أبو حصيرة

 - الولايات المتحدة تتيح إعفاء الشركات المصرية من الرسوم الجمركية للوصول إلى السوق الأميركي 

 - الحرية و العدالة: يجب علي العسكري الالتزام بالجدول الزمني لانتقال السلطة

 - وزير الداخلية: الشرطة لا تخاف من أحد.. وسنقبض على كل البلطجية واصبروا "عليَّ شوية" 

 - اللواء محمد ابراهيم وزير الداخلية : نتابع دعاوي التخريب فى 25 يناير ونعمل على معالجتها

 - 48 عالم وعامل قتلوا نتيجة التعرض للإشعاع داخل مدينة انشاص النووية

 - اتحاد الغرف السياحية يرحب برؤية الحرية والعدالة لتنمية السياحة في مصر 

 - ضبط 5 متهمين بحوزتهم قطعة آثرية مسروقة من المتحف المصرى 

 - اليوم السابع : إسماعيل هنية يلتقى الدكتور كمال الجنزورى 

 - أ ش أ | باترسون: دعم أمريكى كامل للاقتصاد المصرى للخروج من كبوته 

 - إحالة رجل الأعمال المصري نجيب ساويرس إلى المحكمة بتهمة ازدراء الأديان 

 - بدء تنفيذ مشروع "البوتاجاز ديليفزي" يوم ١٥ يناير الحالي فى بعض مناطق محافظة الجيزة 

 - توزيع الانابيب على اهالي قرية سقارة بالجيزة , باشراف رئيس مركز ومدينة البدرشين بعد سرقة 125 انبوبة من قبل مجهولين امس 

 - إضراب فنيين شركة TEData وأعتصامهم أمام مقر الشركة بالدقى إعتراضاً على تحويل عقودهم لعقود Outsourcing تهدر حقوقهم

 - الناشط علاء عبد الفتاح | أنا على فكرة شايف القوى الثانية استعدادها و رغبتها و محاولاتها عقد صفقات مع العسكري أكثر من الأخوان

 - الدكتور محمد شريف القيادي بحزب الحرية والعدالة رئيسًا لجامعة المنيا

 - السويس | العشرات من عمال شركة موبكو ينظمون وقفة إحتجاجية أمام مبني  الشركة الإداري بالسويس إحتجاجاً علي غلق مصنع دمياط 50 يوماً

 - وصول لجنة تقصي الحقائق من وزارة التموين لميناء السويس بسبب أزمة البوتاجاز

 - القوات المسلحة وجهاز شئون البيئة يكتشفان بقعة زيتية شمال رأس غارب 

 - تشكيل دروع بشرية لمنع احتفالات مولد أبو حصيرة 

 - البورصة المصرية تنهي تعاملات "الإثنين" على ارتفاع

 - وقفات احتجاجية للعاملين بقطاع الحاويات بميناء دمياط

 - طارق الخولى ينفي ما تردد فى وسائل الاعلام من استدعائه رسميا للتحقيق كمحرض على احداث القصر العينى

 - البحيرة | قامت اليوم اللجنه النقابيه المنتخبه للمعلمين بابو المطامير  عمل قافلة طبية للكشف على العيون وعمل نظارات فى الحال للمرضى بأسعار رمزية

 - كفر الشيخ | تواصل إضراب صيادلة كفر الشيخ .. ومسيرة من دار الحكمة لمجلس الوزراء يوم الاربعاء بسبب حوافزهم التى تم قطعها

 -السيطرة علي حريق مستشفي النيل التابع للتأمين الصحي بشبرا الخيمة دون خسائر

 - اسوان | عاود عشرات من المعلمين المؤقتين بإدارة نصر النوبة بأسوان  التظاهر أمام ديوان محافظة أسوان عصر اليوم ، مطالبين بالتثبيت و يهددون  بالاعتصام إلى ان تتحقق مطالبهم وتثبيتهم ومعاملتهم كاقرانهم فى مختلف  المحافظات المثبتين فى اول العام الدراسى 

 - وزارة الصحة تقرر طرح  500 مستحضر دوائى بالسوق بعد اعتمادها وتسعيرها لحل أزمة نقص بعض الادوية  حيث أن معظمها أدوية بديلة ستساعد على إنفراج الازمة

 - أسيوط |  نظم بعض من أهالى اسيوط وقفة احتجاجية امام مبنى المحافظة احتجاجا على عدم  توافر انابيب البوتجاز وبيعها فى السوق السوداء، تتزايد الازمة فى المحافظة  يوم بعد يوم مع تزايد سعر الانبوبة الذى وصل إلى 35 جنيهاً


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يناير 2012)

. محاكمة العصر .•.
 ------------------------
 - محامي الشهداء للمحكمة : قضية مبارك ليست شروعا فى قتل ولكنها اغتصاب وطن

 - سامح عاشور خلال مرافعته :لولا ثورة 25 يناير لاستمر مشروع التوريث

 - مدعون بالحق المدني : الأمن القومى استعان بـ 165 ألف بلطجى لإجهاض الثورة

 - أسر الشهداء أمام الأكاديمية يطالبوا بإذاعة المحاكمة علنا على شاشات التليفزيون مرة أخرى

 - مدعى بالحق المدنى يتهم مبارك والعادلى بالخيانة العظمى 

 - المدعين بالحق المدني يتهمون طنطاوي وسليمان بالشهادة الزور 

 - أدمن صفحة «إحنا أسفين يا ريس» يغادرون مقر أكاديمية الشرطة في عربية  فارهة بعد الإشتباكات التي حدثت بينهم وبين بعض أنصار مبارك الذين بتلقي  تمويل من الخارج 

 - سامح عاشور : العلاقة بين المتهمين والفاعلين الأصليين التحريض والمساعدة والاتفاق

 - سامح عاشور أحد المدعين بالحق المدني: التحقيقات أثبتت وجود قناصة أعلى المباني وإطلاق الرصاص الحي على المتظاهرين 

 - انتهاء جلسة محاكمة المخلوع مبارك ونجليه والعادلي ومساعديه والمدعون بالحق المدني يستكملون مرافعاتهم غدا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يناير 2012)

. برلمان الثورة .•.
 ------------------------
 -الدقهلية | اللجنة العليا للانتخابات تقرر اقامة انتخابات الاعادة فى  موعدها غداً الثلاثاء و الأربعـاء 10 ، 11 يناير ، بعد الطعن على قرار  المحكمة الادارية بالمنصورة 

 - بنها | الحرية و العدالة ينفي تحالفه مع النور السلفي لأنه يتقدم للإعادة على المقعدين

 - حزب المصريين الاحرار يعلن مقاطعته لانتخابات مجلس الشورى 

 - الوادى الجديد | الخارجة : مديرية الامن تؤمّن جميع اللجان بالمحافظة من اجل انتخابات الاعاده غدا الثلاثاء 

 - 100 نائب أنهوا اجراءات العضوية حتى الان

 - قنا | القضاء الادارى يحكم ببطلان نتائج انتخابات الفردى بدائرة نجع حمادى ودشنا بمحافظة قنا

 - تأجيل النظر في الطعن المقدم علي نتائج قوائم دائرة شمال قنا إلي الغد الموافق 10/1/2012

 - محكمة الاسماعيلية الادارية ترفض جميع طعون شمال سيناء الانتخابية

 - انتخابات الشعب بجنوب سيناء 14 و 15 يناير تنفيذاُ لحكم القضاء الإداري 


 .•. محاكمة العصر .•.
 ------------------------
 - رويترز عن وكالة فارس: الحكم على أميركي من أصل إيراني بالإعدام في إيران بتهمة التجسس لصالح وكالة المخابرات المركزية الأميركية

 - الإفراج عن ثلاثة معتقلين بجوانتانامو مقابل أمريكي أسير لدى طالبان

 - وكالات | مقتل و إصابة 20 جندي روسي في كمين للمقاومة الشيشانية 

 - وكالات | الجيش التركي يعلن عن تدريب 1273 موظفاً عسكرياً من 24 دولة خلال عام 2012 الجاري 

 - مقتل امرأتين واصابة 27 شخصا في حادث انفجار داخل مطعم بموسكو

 - وفاة رئيس غينيا بيساو فى مستشفى بباريس 

 - قبرص واسرائيل توقعان اتفاقيتي تعاون دفاعي 

 - حركة طالبان باكستان تعلن مسئوليتها عن قتل 10 من جنود الأمن الباكستانيين 

 - وزير الخارجية البريطاني يشعر بالإحباط بسبب الكشف عن عمليات تخصيب اليوارنيوم في ايران


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يناير 2012)

*الجمل: مبارك لن يحكم عليه بالإعدام 



*​*



 يحيى الجمل​​**
كتب – مروان أبوزيد: منذ 9 دقيقة 1 ثانية 
أكد الدكتور يحيى الجمل، نائب رئيس الوزراء الأسبق:" أن  الرئيس المخلوع حسنى مبارك لن يحصل على إعدام كما لن يحصل على البراءة"،  معتبرا أن المحكمة التى تحاكم مبارك (محكمة بمعنى كلمة محكمة)، مشيرا إلى  أنه لن تأخذه به شفقة لأنه أذل البلد.
وأضاف "الجمل" في تصريحات إعلامية له مساء أمس الإثنين:" إن  السادات قال لأسامة الباز، عن مبارك ( أهوه.. جبتلكوا اللى ما بيعرفش حاجة  واصل)، وتابع:"مبارك كان فى مدة الرئاسة الأولى ( مغمض خالص)"، معتبرا أن  النظام القديم مازال ( معشش) فى وزارة الداخلية.
وأكد أن الدستور لابد أن يكون توافقيا فلا يضع لحزب إذا كان يجب الاستمرار  لفترة طويلة"، موضحا أن حزب الحرية والعدالة صاحب الأغلبية يتحمل مسئولية  كبيرة وعليه أن يسعى لدستور توافقى.
وتابع:"ليس لدى مأخذ على حزب الحرية والعدالة وأن كنت صديقا للمرشدين  الحالى والسابق لجماعة الإخوان وقيادات الحرية والعدالة، لكنى أقدر أنه  سيسعى لدستور توافقى.
وأكد أن المستشار طارق البشرى، رئيس لجنة التعديلات الدستورية، أضر البلد  دون أن يقصد، وأخذ لونا غير لونه الطبيعى فى الفترة الأخيرة، مشيرا إلى أن  المستشار ممدوح مرعى، وزير العدل، والمجلس العسكرى بالتأكيد تدخلا فى  اختيار لجنة التعديلات الدستورية، لافتا إلى أن صياغة الدستور لها تكتيك  خاص.
وأوضح أن بطبيعة اختيار أعضاء اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور سيخرج دستور  توافقى، معتبرا أن كافة التعديلات التى أدخلت على دستور 71 كانت للأسوأ.
ولفت إلى أنه لم يتبق من الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر سوى تيار سياسى  مشرذم، مشددا على أن النظام الرئاسى ينتج "ديكتاتورى"، مستبعدا أن يكون  الدكتور وحيد عبد المجيد، المنسق العام للتحالف الديمقراطى، رئيسا  للبرلمان، وأن يكون المستشار محمود الخضيرى، هو الأقرب لرئاسة البرلمان، أو  أحد من قيادات حزب الحرية والعدالة، مثل الدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتنى، أمين  عام الحزب، أو الدكتور عصام العريان، نائب رئيس الحزب.
كما استبعد أن يحدث تحالف بين الإخوان وحزب النور السلفى فى البرلمان،  وقال:"إن هذا لن يحدث يقينا لأن وجود السلفيين نبه الإخوان إلى وجود خطر"،  موضحا أن الإخوان قد يتحالفون مع الوفد والوسط والكتلة المصرية فى  البرلمان، داعيا إلى إلغاء مجلس الشورى لأنه أقرب إلى المجالس القومية  المتخصصة.

وقال:"إن المجلس العسكرى حمى الثورة منذ البداية وقدم لثورة 25 يناير شيئا  كبيرا"، مؤكدا أنه يرفض الحصانة القضائية لأعضاء المجلس الأعلى للقوات  المسلحة. 
وتوقع أن لا يحدث صدام بين الإخوان والمجلس العسكرى، وقال:"الاثنين أذكى من ذلك".
وأوضح أن الدكتور كمال الجنزورى، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، صاحب قرار ويدرك الملف  الاقتصادى جيدا، لافتا أنه أعجب جدا بمرافعة النيابة فى محاكمة الرئيس  السابق حسنى مبارك.






الوفد*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يناير 2012)

*اشرف عجلان : عمر سليمان شاهد زور

الثلاثاء 10 يناير 2012 8:40:54 ص





 

قال اشرف عجلان عضو هيئة الدفاع عن اسر الشهداء ان المحاكمة  تثير العديد من النقاط وهي اطراف القضية حيث سنجد انفسنا اننا امام حقيقية  وهي ان المجني عليه هو الشعب بعد ان تم غلق ميدان التحرير من كل الاماكن  حتي تم حصار المتظاهرين مشيرا الي اننا امام كارثة اخري فجرتها النيابة وهي  ضعف الادلة التي حصلت عليها . 
واضاف عجلان في حواره مع معتز مطر في برنامج محطة مصر ان الدليل المادي تم  اتلافه وعلي المحكمة ان تستقي اشتراك في القضية بعيدا عن الادلة مشيرا الي  انه يشك في قيام المحكمة بالتحقيق مع الاجهزة الامنية التي تقاعست في تقديم  الادلة للنيابة . 
وقال عجلان الي انهم طلبوا تحريك تهمة الشهادة الزور ضد عمر سليمان لانه  ذكر بانه شاهد بعض الاشخاص الذين يقومون بالهروب من نفق غزة الي مصر وهو  كذب وافتراء وذلك يعني ان معظم الشهود حاولوا تضليل المحكمة ولعل ذلك دفع  المحامين الي تطبيق المادة 77 من قانون العقوبات التي تطالب باعدام كل من  ساهم في قتل المتظاهرين وان كنت اقول انه من الظلم ان يتم احالة القضية الي  قاض عادي خاصة في ظل تلف عدد من الاموال العامة . 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يناير 2012)

*تحالف برلمان خال من الإخوان وفسادهم

الثلاثاء 10 يناير 2012 8:25:23 ص




 

أعلن عصام سلطان نائب حزب الوسط ، ورئيس الكتلة البرلمانية  للحزب ، إنه يتوقع إعلان تحالف برلمان جديد خلال أيام . وقبل إنعقاد الدورة  البرلمانية يوم ٢٣ يناير . 

وقال إن هذا التحالف سيكون خاليا ومطهرا من حزب الإخوان المسلمين . 
ويضم ممثلي عدد كبير من الأحزاب التي فازت بمواقعها بالشرف والمسؤولية ، لا بالتزوير .. 

وقال : إن الإجتماعات الخاصة بإعلان هذا التحالف بدأت بالفعل . وأن النتيجة ستكون مدوية إن شاء الله .*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يناير 2012)

*لماذا صمت المجتمع على جرائم الإغتصاب








** ثارت بعض المنظمات ، وإنتفض العالم جراء تعرى سيدة من ردائها الذى سقط  وكشف عن النصف الأعلى من جسدها ، بعد أن سقطت أثناء الإشتباكات بين  المتظاهرين والجيش .. إنطلق الجميع يطعنون فى الجيش المصرى ، وإنطلقت  المظاهرات من بعض النشيطات للدفاع عن الحرائر .. وأصدرت "واشنطن" بيانات  حنجورية لتدين الجيش المصرى ، وأعربت "كلينتون" عن إنزعاجها ، وقالت أن  "المرأة المصرية خط أحمر" .. وأرسلنا مقالات عديدة للرد على أمريكا ، لفضح  ممارسات الجيش الأمريكى ضد الشعب العراقى ، وممارسات القادة العسكريين  الجنسية ضد المجندات الأمريكان .. ونحن هنا سوف نسرد بعض القصص لإغتصاب  الفتيات فى الشارع المصرى ، ولم تتحرك مظاهرات الحرائر ، ولم تنتفض  "واشنطن" ، ولم تنزعج "كلينتون" ، ولم تخرج علينا قنوات العفة والدعارة  لتطالب بالقصاص من هؤلاء البلطجية ..

n القصة الأولى :

** وقع حادث تحرش جنسى جماعى ، إرتكبه أكثر من 100 شاب ، ثانى أيام عيد  الفطر ، الخميس الموافق 5 أكتوبر 2008 .. حيث هجم عدد كبير من الشباب  تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين 15 و 20 عاما على مجموعة فتيات ، قاموا بمغازلتهن  بألفاظ وكلمات خادشة للحياء .. وأثناء مرور ثلاث فتيات لا تتجاوز أعمارهن  20 عاما ، بالقرب من تقاطع شارع جامعة الدول العربية مع شارع السودان ..  أمسكوا بهن وتحسسوا مناطق حساسة من أجسادهن ، وهنا تزايد عدد الشباب بعد أن  صاح أحدهم وقال "وليمة" .. فإندفع الجميع ينهشون أجسادهن باللمس ، حتى  سقطت إحداهن على الأرض ، وهى تصرخ بصوت عالى وتستغيث بالمارة ، وإستمروا فى  هتك أعراضهن ، حتى إندفع بعض أصحاب المحلات التجارية فى محاولة لتخليص  الفتيات ، وقاموا بإجراء إتصالات عديدة بشرطة النجدة ، وبعد أن تمكن أصحاب  المحلات إنقاذ الفتيات حدثت مشادات كلامية وإعتداءات من الشباب على أصحاب  المحال ، لولا تدخل بعض المارة الذين وقفوا أمام السنترال الذى إختبأت  الفتيات بداخله ، وتمكنوا من إيقاف تاكسى لهن ..

** ومع ذلك لم تندلع المظاهرات ولم تتناول الصحف هذه الظاهرة إلا فى صفحة  أخبار الحوادث ، ولم يهتم التليفزيون المصرى أو الإعلام المأجور بهذه  الواقعة ، ولم تنزعج "كلينتون" .. بل ربما لام البعض الفتيات وقالوا "لماذا  خرجتم من المنزل" ..

n القصة الثانية :

** عرفت هذه القصة بـ "فتاة طلخا" .. فتاة طلخا 17 سنة .. إختطفها أربعة  ذئاب من سيارة خطيبها ، فى بداية عام 2001 ، وإغتصبوها بمنتهى الغدر  والقسوة والخسة ، حتى كادت أن تلفظ أنفاسها .. مرت الفتاة بسيناريو الرعب ،  وهى تواجه هؤلاء الحيوانات بملابسهم القذرة ووجوههم المتجهمة وروائحهم  الكريهة !! .. حطموا زجاج السيارة ببلطة وسحبوها من السيارة على الأرض  مسافة 2 كيلو متر فى الزراعات ، بعد أن أصابوا خطيبها ومنعوه من الدفاع  عنها ، إستغاثت الفتاة للدفاع عن شرفها ، لكنهم إستباحوا كل شئ .. ودنسوا  منطقة الشرف التى تحفظها كل فتاة لزوجها فى ليلة العمر التى تزف فيها  الملائكة .. ثم بعد ذلك تحولت إلى مادة للتسلية والإثارة على صفحات الجرائد  ، بعد أن دخلت عالم الشهرة من أسود أبوابه ، وتحول شرفها إلى موضوعا يغرى  بالقراءة فى صفحة الحوادث ..

** ورغم بشاعة الواقعة إلا أننا لم نرى تحرك للإعلام لتوصيل رسالة إلى  المجتمع من قسوة هذه الجريمة ، وإنما البعض تجاهل والأخرين سعوا وراء  الإثارة والتشويه واللعب بالمشاعر .. ولم نسمع عن إدانة مجالس حقوق الإنسان  للحدث ، ولا التدخل الأمريكى للتعريب عن أسفهم الشديد ..

n القصة الثالثة : مغتصبة القطيف تفضح أوضاع المرأة السعودية ..

** هذه قصة أخرى لما تعرضت له فتاة القطيف بالسعودية بعد الحكم على الضحية  بستة أشهر و200 جلدة .. القصة بدأت عندما إرتبطت الفتاة بعلاقة عاطفية بأحد  الشباب عبر أسلاك التليفون ، وكانت الفتاة لا تزال فى السادسة عشرة من  عمرها ، وأعطت الفتاة صورتها للشاب ، وعندما تزوجت من شخص أخر ، قررت قطع  علاقتها بالشاب ، وطلبت منه أن يرجع لها صورتها ، وإتفقا على المقابلة فى  مكان عام .. وبالفعل ذهبت الفتاة للقاء الشاب وطلب منها الركوب معه فى  السيارة لكى يعطيها الصورة .. وبعد ركوب الفتاة إنطلق بها الشاب إلى مكان  مجهول ، كان ينتظرهما 7 من الشباب فتركها الشاب ، وقام الشباب السبعة  بإغتصاب الفتاة بالعنف ، وعندما تركوها عادت للمنزل ولم تبلغ أحد .. لكن  المغتصبين السبعة قاموا بفضح الفتاة ، فإضطرت إلى مصارحة أهلها بما حدث ،  ثم أبلغت الشرطة عما حدث ، ووصلت القضية إلى ساحات المحاكم .. حيث قضت  المحكمة بسجن الشباب السبعة لمدة تتراوح بين خمس وتسع سنوات ، وحكمت على  الضحية بالسجن 3 شهور ، والجلد 90 جلدة .. وعندما إستأنفت الفتاة الحكم ..  ضاعفت المحكمة عقوبتها لتصل إلى ستة أشهر و200 جلدة ، بسبب الحديث إلى  وسائل الإعلام ..

** ومع بشاعة الحكم وبشاعة الجريمة .. لم نسمع عن تحرك جمعيات حقوق الإنسان  ، ولا المجتمع المدنى ، ولا الإدارة الأمريكية ضد القضاء السعودى أو  النظام السعودى .. وإكتفى الرئيس الأمريكى "جورج بوش" ، بالتعليق على هذه  الحادثة ، وقال فى أحد المؤتمرات الصحفية ، أنه يشعر بالغضب من الجناة ،  كما يشعر بالغضب من الدولة التى لا تقدم الدعم للضحية ، وفى الوقت نفسة  قالت "فرانسيس تاونسند" مستشارة البيت الأبيض للأمن القومى "إنه يجب فصل  هذه الحادثة عن علاقة أمريكا بالسعودية" ...

** هذه القصص وأخرى بشعة كثيرة .. أخرها ماحدث بالأمس ، حيث قتل سائق تاكسى  عندما حاول الدفاع عن فتاة حاول البعض إختطافها أثناء ركوبها "توك توك" ..  وعندما شاهدها سائق التاكسى حاول إنقاذها .. فقام بمحاولة إحتجاز السيارة  التى يركبها الأشقياء .. وعندما هرب التوك توك منهم ، فقاموا بإطلاق الرصاص  على سائق التاكسى حتى سقط قتيلا ... وذكرت بعض الصحف هذه الواقعة فى صفحة  الحوادث ، والبعض تجاهلها .. فهل يكف العاهرين والعاهرات عن حملات التهييج  ضد الجيش المصرى للدفاع عن الحرائر ..

مجدى نجيب وهبة

صوت الأقباط المصريين*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يناير 2012)

​ 
*"فيتو" تؤكد أن مبارك التقى بديع .. و"الإخوان" تنفي وتتوعد بمقاضاة الصحيفة


10-1-2012 | 02:00




نفي الإخوان للقاء مبارك وبديع

القاهرة - المشهد
بدأت صحيفة "فيتو"، التي صدرعددها الأول  صباح اليوم، مسيرتها بخبر مثير للجدل، حيث أكدت في صدر صفحتها الأولى أن  محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين قام بزيارة خاصة إلي  المركز الطبي العالمي الذي يحتجز فيه الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك ، وذلك  لمناقشة موقف الجماعة إذا ماصدر حكم قضائي ببراءته. وقال الخبر إن المرشد  العام للإخوان كان بصحبة خيرت الشاطر القيادي بالجماعة ، وأنهما طمأنا  مبارك علي قبول الحكم إذا صدر، لكنهما أكدا عدم مسئولية الإخوان عن توجهات  الشارع.
وفي رد فعل سريع نفى وليد شلبي،  المستشار الإعلامي للمرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين، الخبر جملة وتفصيلا .  وأكد شلبي في تصريح نشره موقع إخوان أونلاين أنه محض افتراء وكذب وتدليس من  كاتبه، ولا يعدو كونه من وحي خيال مريض لا يستند إلى دليل أو بينة أو  مهنية أو أمانة أو موضوعية.
وأضاف: إن محامي المرشد العام سيقوم  صباح اليوم الثلاثاء بتقديم بلاغ للنائب العام ضد الجريدة وإدارتها، وكذلك  التقدم بشكوى إلى نقابة الصحفيين؛ لمحاسبة الجريدة التي بدأت أول عهدها  بهذه الافتراءات، ومحاولة اختلاق انفرادات صحفية وهمية كاذبة.










*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يناير 2012)

*ضبط غزالة وطيور مجمدة بحوزة راكب قطرى بمطار القاهرة


الثلاثاء، 10 يناير 2012 - 02:07




مطار القاهرة
كتب أحمد سعيد

ضبطت سلطات مطار القاهرة الدولى مساء الاثنين، غزالة مذبوحة وطيور مجمدة بحوزة راكب قطرى فى طريقه إلى الدوحة.

من جانبها استدعت إدارة تأمين مطار القاهرة الدولى برئاسة اللواء علاء سعد  مسئولى الحياة البرية لاتخاذ قرار بشأن السماح للراكب بالاحتفاظ بالغزالة،  إلا أنهم رفضوا ذلك لمخالفته قانون الحياة البرية المصرية باعتبار أن حصوله  على تلك الغزالة تم عن طريق اصطيادها داخل مصر.

من جانبه، سمح اللواء صلاح زيادة مدير أمن مطار القاهرة للراكب بالسفر، وذلك بعد التحفظ على المضبوطات.




* 
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يناير 2012)

*اليوم السابع: انقسام إخوانى بسبب تمثيل الجيش والشرطة فى "الدستور"
الثلاثاء، 10 يناير 2012 - 03:23




غلاف اليوم السابع
كتب سمير حسنى

تكشف "اليوم السابع" فى عددها الصادر اليوم، الثلاثاء، عن وجود انقسام فى   جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بسبب تمثيل الجيش والشرطة فى "تأسيسية الدستور"،   وأن هناك خلافاً داخلياً بين نواب الحزب الجدد بالبرلمان، والقيادات   بالهيئة العليا للحزب، حول تمثيل أعضاء من المجلس العسكرى والجيش والشرطة   فى تشكيل اللجنة التأسيسية لوضع الدستور.*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يناير 2012)

*تفاصيل فضيحة "سونيا" سكرتيرة أحمد نظيف* 






*مصر الجديدة : 09 - 01 - 2012* 


*سونيا ونظيف .. علاقة خطرة
قررت  نيابة أمن الدولة العليا حبس 5 من مديرى مكاتب وزيرى  الداخلية والتعليم  العالى ورئيس مجلس الوزراء، بالإضافة إلى عضو مجلس شعب  سابق، لاتهامهم  بالاشتراك مع شخصيات رياضية شهيرة بالاستيلاء على أراض  مملوكة للدولة فى  محافظة البحر الأحمر، بالمخالفة للقانون، وبسعر أقل من  سعرها الحقيقى،  فضلاً عن اتهامهم بالرشوة. كانت النيابة قد تلقت بلاغاً  رقم 213 لعام 2009،  يفيد بحصول شخصيات رياضية كبيرة على أراض مملوكة  للدولة فى محافظة البحر  الأحمر بالمخالفة للقانون.
وتبين من التحريات التى أجراها الضابط شادى  البرقوقى بمباحث الأموال  العامة أن اللواء طلال محمد منصور، الذى كان يشغل  موقع مدير مكتب حبيب  العادلى أثناء تولى الأخير وزارة الداخلية، بالاشتراك  مع سونيا محمد،  مديرة مكتب الدكتور أحمد نظيف، أثناء رئاسته الوزارة،  وممدوح متولى، مدير  مكتب وزير التعليم العالى الأسبق، بالإضافة إلى عضو  مجلس شعب سابق وآخرين  حصلوا على رشاوى تقدر بأكثر من 5 ملايين جنيه مقابل  تسهيل حصول شخصيات  رياضية شهيرة على أراضى الدولة فى محافظة البحر الأحمر.
واستدعت النيابة المتهمين وقررت حبس 6 منهم، وجار الاستعلام عن مدى تورط الشخصيات الرياضية الشهيرة فى القضية


مصر الجديدة*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يناير 2012)

*أبو بكر يكشف سر مكالمة هاتفية بين العادلى ورمزى تورط ابن الرئيس السابق فى قتل المتظاهرين*​*







10/1/2012

المخلوع مبارك​شهدت محاكمة الرئيس مبارك وابنيه وحبيب   العادلى وزير الداخلية الأسبق و6 من كبار مساعديه صباح الاثنين، كواليس   مهمة، حيث ظل جمال مبارك نجل الرئيس السابق يستمع طيلة الوقت إلى اتهامات   المدعين بالحق المدنى، التى وجهت للمتهمين، وبدأ يسخر منها، وينظر فى صمت،   ويقوم بكتابة وتدوين الاتهامات فى قضية قتل المتظاهرين المتهم فيها والده،   حيث كان يقوم بالكتابة بدلا من والده المريض الذى يرقد على السرير، لأن   جمال غير متهم أو متورط فى قضية قتل المتظاهرين.

فيما وردت أسماء كل من صفوت الشريف ورشيد محمد رشيد وأحمد عز، فى مرافعة   المدعين بالحق المدنى كنموذج لرجال الأعمال والوزراء الفاسدين الذين نهبوا   ثروات البلاد، إلا أن مبارك ونجله جمال، ظلا يتمسكان بهم للبقاء فى  مناصبهم  رغم علمهم وعلم الجميع بفسادهم الطائل.

ووجه أحد المدعين بالحق المدنى سؤالا للمتهمين فى القفص، قائلا لهم: "هل   أنتم مسلمون؟؟ هل أنتم مصريون؟؟ دون إجابة أو رد منهم وظلوا ينظرون إليه فى   صمت دائم.

من جهته، ذكر خالد أبو بكر المحامى أن هناك مكالمة تليفونية جرت بين حبيب   العادلى وأحمد رمزى قائد قوات الأمن المركزى السابق، طالبه فيها الأول بفض   الاعتصامات والمظاهرات فى ميدان التحرير، لأنه وعد جمال مبارك "أن العيال   دى تمشى"، وهو ما يعد أول اتهام حقيقى يكشف تورط جمال مبارك فى قتل   المتظاهرين لإصدار أوامر للعادلى بذلك.

اليوم السابع​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يناير 2012)

*السلمى يعترف: "العسكرى" صاحب اقتراح المادتين 9 و10 من "الوثيقة المشبوهة".. والجنزوري بلا صلاحيات* 





السياسي *مصر الجديدة : 09 - 01 - 2012* 


*كشف   الدكتور على السلمى، نائب رئيس الوزراء السابق، أن المادتين 9 و10 من   وثيقة المبادئ الأساسية للدستور، والتى كانت تتعلق بالقوات المسلحة، كانت   من اقتراح من المجلس العسكرى، ووافق هو عليهما، مؤكدا أنه لم يكن في حاجة   إلى مجاملة المجلس العسكرى، وأن دفاعه عن هذه المادتين كان عن اقتناع. وقال   السلمى فى حوار مع الإعلامى محمود مسلم فى برنامج مصر تقرر على قناة   الحياة، مساء اليوم الأحد إن ما تضمنته المادتين من مجلس الدفاع الوطنى كان   منصوصًا عليه فى دستور 71، واختصاصات المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة لم  تكن  فكرة جديدة، كما أن اقتراح أن تعرض ميزانية الجيش كرقم واحد على  البرلمان  لم يكن أمرًا جديدًا وموجود فى قانون الموازنات"، موضحًا أن وضع  هذه الأمور  فى الدستور بغرض أن هناك حالة تهديد للأمن الوطنى وحفاظًا على  المعلومات  السرية للقوات المسلحة، وبرغم ذلك عدل الأمر فى المادة 9 لتناقش  ميزانية  الجيش فى مجلس الدفاع الوطنى. وتابع: "إن القوى السياسية البارزة  المتمثلة  فى حزب الحرية والعدالة، الفائز بأغلبية البرلمان، وحزب النور  السلفى،  يعترضان على أن تضع هيئة أو شخص معايير اختيار أعضاء الجمعية  التأسيسية  للدستور غير مجلس الشعب، على اعتبار أن البرلمان المنتخب هو  صاحب القرار  عكس ما يراه فقهاء الدستور فى مصر والعالم بأنه ليس من اختصاص  مجلس الشعب  وهو هيئة منشأة بواسطة الدستور اختيار من يضعه، والأصل أن يضع  الدستور ثم  يشكل مجلس الشعب لمباشرة الصلاحيات التى حددها له الدستور".  وقال إنه تعرض  لهجوم من الإخوان أثناء أزمة المادتين 9 و10 من الوثيقة  والذين أعتبروهما  وقتها سيجعلان القوات المسلحة دولة فوق دولة، لكن  الدكتور محمود غزلان،  المتحدث باسم جماعة الإخوان، وآخرين يقترحون الآن  منح حصانة قضائية لقيادات  المجلس العسكرى فور خروجهم من السلطة، بما يسمى  بالخروج الآمن، وهذا فى  رأىي إهانة للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة الذى  دافع عن الثورة والوطن مع  الاعتراف بإن هناك أخطاء وسلبيات فى الممارسة،  لكن لا تصل إلى احتياج  المجلس العسكرى لمن يحصنه قضائيًا. وأكد أن المجلس  العسكرى لم يكن راغبًا  فى الصدام مع مؤسسات الدولة والقوى السياسية  والأحزاب المختلفة، وكان  صبورًا إلى حد كبير مع الإخوان، بعد رفض حزب  الحرية والعدالة المقترحات  الخاصة بالوثيقة والجمعية التأسيسية للدستور  وانتهاء بانسحاب الحزب من  المجلس الاستشارى، وتوقع أن يحدث صدام بين  الإخوان والمجلس العسكرى بشأن  أمور كثيرة بعد تشكيل البرلمان فى ظل وجود  حكومة غير منتخبة. واعتبر أن  لجنة التعديلات الدستورية أخطأت بإغفالها عن  عمد معايير اختيار الجمعية  التأسيسية لوضع الدستور، وأوضح أنه لا يعرف  مستقبل وثيقة المبادئ  الدستورية، برغم أنها محاولة جادة لعمل وطنى مهم،  مشددًا على أن مدنية  الدولة فى خطر جسيم إذا لم يحافظ الشعب عليها. وأشار  إلى أن "الجنزورى"  أعلن قرارات حكومة "شرف"، حيث كانت هناك قوانين معدة  وجاهزة، مثل قانون  إقرار الحد الأدنى والأقصى للأجور، وإلغاء الدعم عن  الصناعات الكثيفة، وإذا  كانت استمرت أسبوعين كانت ستعلن الحدود الدنيا  والقصوى للأجور واتفاقية  النقد الدولى. وقال: "إنه يشك فى حصول الجنزورى  على صلاحيات، أو أن ما حصل  عليه لم يستخدم حتى الآن، فلم نر أي قرارات  ثورية تبين أنه حصل على صلاحيات  واسعة، كما لم نلاحظ نقل صلاحيات من  المجلس العسكرى إلى "الجنزورى".*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يناير 2012)

*مصرع طالب بعد تناوله أقراصاً مجهولة بأسيوط 

كتب أ ك أ 








لقي اليوم الاثنين  طالب مصرعه اثر تناوله أقراصا مجهولة بقرية الدوير بمركز صدفا في أسيوط .

تلقى اللواء محمد إبراهيم مدير امن أسيوط إخطارا من مأمور مركز شرطة صدفا   يفيد بوصول كرلس ناصر فخري قريضة 17 سنة طالب قبطي ومقيم  قرية الدوير   التابعة للمركز  إلى مستشفى أسيوط الجامعي جثة هامدة .

وبالانتقال وسؤال عم المتوفى المدعو عماد فخري قريضة 41 سنة مدرس ومقيم   بذات الناحية قرر أن نجل شقيق المتوفي تناول أقراصا غير معلومة بطريق الخطأ   ولم يتهم أحد بالتسبب في ذلك أو يشتبه في الواقعة جنائيا ونفى وجود  خلافات  سابقة بينه وبين آخرين

كلفت إدارة البحث بالتحري حول الواقعة وتحرر المحضر رقم 47 إدارى مركز صدفا لسنة 2012 م .

وبالعرض على النيابة قررت انتداب مفتش الصحة لتوقيع الكشف الطبي على الجثة   طلب تحريات المباحث حول الواقعة والتصريح بدفن الجثة عقب ذلك , وبتوقيع   الكشف الطبي على الجثة بمعرفة مفتش الصحة أفاد بعدم وجود شبهه جنائية في   الوفاة .

وكالة الانباء القبطية*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يناير 2012)

*ثوار ليبيا بالقاهرة يعرضون وثائق مهمة تكشف خفايا علاقة مبارك بالقذافى*

                           الإثنين، 9 يناير  2012 - 

14:43




حسنى مبارك                         
 كتب محمود عبد الغنى


أعلن ثوار ليبيا بالقاهرة عن تنظيمهم مؤتمرا صحفيا بمقر  منظمة  الشعوب العربى لعرض المقتنيات والمستندات والكتب والوثائق التى  ضبطوها  بالسفارة والتى تخص القذافى وأبنائه وعلاقتهم بمبارك وكبار رموز  النظام  البائد الذين يعملون كثورة مضادة بالقاهرة، حيث حصل الثوار على تلك   المستندات من مقر السفارة بالقاهرة بعد قيام الثوار الليبيين بتحريرها من   فلول نظام القذافى وطردهم منها عقب اشتباكات دامت ثلاثة أيام.

يحضر المؤتمر الذى يعقد ظهر الغد الثلاثاء عدد من الائتلافات منها ائتلاف   17 فبراير بمصر وتجمع قوى الربيع العربى والاتحاد الدولى للثوار العرب   والائتلاف العام لثورة 25 يناير، ومنظمة الشعوب العربية والجبهة الثورية   لحماية الثورة المصرية.

وطالب الدكتور يحيى عادل عضو ائتلاف 17 فبراير والمتحدث الرسمى لتجمع قوى   الربيع العربى، بتحرير السفارة من أذناب نظام القذافى واستبدالهم ببعثة   دبلوماسية تمثل الثورة والثوار، مطالباً الحكومة المصرية بتسليم عملاء   النظام السابق والمقيمين بمصر والملطخة أيدهم بالدماء إلى الحكومة الليبية.

وأوضح القاسم إبراهيم القاسم رئيس رابطة الجرحى الليبيين بالقاهرة وأحد   المصابين، أن البعثة الدبلوماسية بالقاهرة قصرت فى حقوق المصابين وهمشت   الثوار، مطالباً بمحاسبة الذين اعتدوا على الثوار فى الاشتباكات الأخيرة   داخل سفاراتهم.

وأكد أيمن عامر منسق الائتلاف العام لثورة 25 يناير والمنسق الإعلامى لتجمع   قوى الربيع العربى فى تصريح لـ"اليوم السابع" دعم ثوار مصر والعرب لثوار   ليبيا فى مطالبهم المشروعة، مؤكداً أن الثورة المصرية لن تربو أهدافها إلا   بنجاح الثورات العربية، مشددا على ضرورة تطهير الثورات العربية من فلول   الثورات المضادة الذين يعملون على إجهاضها مشدداً على ضرورة تسليم عملاء   نظام القذافى والمتورطين فى قضايا القتل والتصفية الجسدية إلى الحكومة   الليبية.

وأوضح عامر أنه سيتحدث فى المؤتمر الثوار الليبيين والمصابين المحررين لمقر   السفارة والناشط اليمنى الدكتور محمد الكمالى الأمين العام لتجمع الربيع   العربى، والدكتور عبد العزيز عبد الله رئيس منظمة الشعوب العربية، وأسامة   عز العرب منسق الجبهة الثورية لحماية الثورة المصرية ومجموعة من الثوار   العرب وشباب التحرير.

اليوم السابع


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يناير 2012)

الصفحه الرسميه لرئاسه مجلس الوزراء المصرى شوفوا بتهنينا بأنهى عيد و اضحك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يناير 2012)

​ 
*مواطن بقنا يكتب على صفحة الحرية والعدالة "الحزب الوطني الثاني"


9-1-2012 | 23:34 106   




حزب الحرية والعدالة
فوجئ القائمون علي صفحة أمانة حزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسية للإخوان    المسلمون بقنا، والذين قاموا بعمل استطلاع مساء اليوم الإثنين علي صفحة    الحزب بموقع "فيسبوك " بعنوان "لماذا يصوت الناخبون لحزب الحرية والعدالة    ؟" بأحد المواطنين يكتب إجابة " لأنه الحزب الوطني الثاني". 

** قال عبدالناصر فخري عضو أمانة الحزب لـ"بوابة الأهرام" إننا نقبل المعارضين    لنا مشيرا إلي أن نصف الشعب المصري لم يصوت لحزب الحرية والعدالةفي    الانتخابات البرلمانية، لافتا إن الحزب الوطني المنحل كانت نسبة التصويت له    تصل إلي 99% بسبب التزوير، أما حزب الحرية والعدالة فنسبة التصويت له في    الانتخابات الحالية حوالي 45%. *​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يناير 2012)

*منظمة حقوقية تحذر من تحول مصر للوهابية بسبب "تاكسى السيدات"






كتبت فاطمة خليل
أعربت مؤسسة قضايا المرأة المصرية عن قلقها وتخوفها من انتشار ظاهرة "تاكسى  السيدات"، حيث رأت المؤسسة أن هذه الخطوة بداية لعزل المرأة عن المجتمع  وإرتداد على حقوقها".

وحذرت المؤسسة من أن ظاهرة تاكسى السيدات تسير بنا على الطريقة السعودية فى  التعامل مع المرأة، معتبرة أن هذه الظاهرة "تأتى ضمن محاولات إعادة تهميش  المرأة وارتداد المجتمع على بعض من مكتسباتها والتعامل معها بإعتبارها عورة  كاملة لا يمكن حمايتها إلا بإبعادها عن أى احتكاك مع الرجل وفى أى مكان".

وأكدت مؤسسة قضايا المرأة المصرية أن "هذه الخطوة ستتبعها خطوات آخرى وان  كانت على فترات متباعدة تصب كلها فى انتهاك حقوق النساء وعزلهن وهو ما يدفع  المؤسسة إلى دق ناقوس الخطر من هذه الخطورة التى ترى أن ظاهرها الرحمة وفى  باطنها كل العذاب للمرأة.

وطالبت المؤسسة جميع مؤسسات الدولة بوضع حلول لظاهرة "تاكسى السيدات"  بالتعاون مع المجتمع المدنى، بعد أن باتت تتسع دائرتها يوما بعد يوم وتعترف  بها الدولة المطالبة بل الملزمة بحكم القانون والدستور بتوفير الحماية  اللازمة للنساء اللواتى يتعرضن للتحرش سواء بصورة قانونية أو بالعمل على  تغيير الثقافة العامة فى المجتمع وتنفيذ برامج توعية وزيادة عدد الدوريات  الأمنية فى الشوارع ولكن لا يمكن أن تكون حماية النساء من التحرش بعزلهن  نهائيا عن المجتمع، فاليوم نبدأ بتاكسى السيدات وغدا نخصص أماكن فى السينما  والمسرح للسيدات وبعد غد يكون هناك مطاعم ومحلات تجارية ومتنزهات للسيدات  وهكذا تأتى الكوارث تباعا لنصل فى يوم يتحول خروج المرأة فيه من منزلها  بمفردها إلى جريمة أو كسر لعادات المجتمع".


كما طالبت المؤسسة اللواء عادل لبيب، محافظ الإسكندرية، بالعدول عن هذه  الخطوة ، وكذلك طالبت مجلسى الشعب والشورى المنتخبين بسرعة تعديل قانون  العقوبات المصرى لينص على عقوبة واضحة ورادعة للتحرش الجنسى، وكذلك وزارة  الداخلية بالقيام بواجبها فى حماية النساء من التعرض للتحرش فى الشوارع  والأماكن العامة وتوفير الأمن للمجتمع المصرى.

الجدير بالذكر أن محافظ الإسكندرية اللواء عادل لبيب أعلن خلال اجتماع  للمجلس المحلى للمحافظة تطبيق نظام "تاكسى السيدات"أى تشغيل سيارات تاكسى  تقوده سيدات ولا تستقله إلا السيدات على غرار العربات المخصصة للسيدات  بمترو الأنفاق بهدف حمايتهن من التحرش.


اليوم السابع*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يناير 2012)

*قاضى مبارك يهدد بإنهاء الجلسة بسبب طول مرافعة أحد المدعين
*​





*الثلاثاء، 10 يناير 2012 - 12:07*

*كتب محمود المملوك وأحمد متولى ومحمود نصر*
*تسبب طول حديث أحد المحامين  المدعين بالحق المدنى عن الشهداء والمصابين أمام هيئة المحكمة، برئاسة  المستشار أحمد فهمى رفعت، والذى يمثل أمامه الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك  واللواء حبيب العدالى وزير الداخلية الأسبق، فى وقوع مشادات كلامية بين  المحامى ورئيس المحكمة.*

*ووجهه المستشار أحمد فهمى  رفعت حديثه إلى أبو العلا العقيلة، أحد المدعين بالحق المدنى، خلال  مرافعته، قائلا له "خدت وقتك وخلاص"، بسبب طول مرافعته التى خلت من أية  أدلة قانونية، وهدد المستشار بإنهاء الجلسة، والاكتفاء بالمرافعات التى  سبقته. *​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يناير 2012)

*تأجيل دعوى مستأجر ضد الفنانة شريهان لـ18 يناير
*​




*الثلاثاء، 10 يناير 2012 - 11:12*

*كتبت رانيا عامر*
*قررت الدائرة 27 إيجارات  بمحكمة جنوب القاهرة، برئاسة المستشار خالد حجازى، وعضوية المستشارين حسين  المحلاوى ومصطفى لطيف، تأجيل الدعوى القضائية المقدمة من المواطن "سمير  .ق"، للمطالبة بتحديد القيمة الإيجارية له، طبقا لنص المادة 45، ضد الفنانة  شريهان أحمد، وذلك لجلسة 18 يناير الجارى للاطلاع على المستندات.*

*وكان " سمير.ق " وشقيقته مارى  قد استأجرا الشقة رقم 17 بالدور الأخير بالعقار 11 بشارع شمبليون بدائرة  قصر النيل، بقصد استغلالها للسكن، بأجر شهرى قدره 10.5جينه.*

*وقالوا: إن هذه الزيادة فى  القيمة الإيجارية محددة وفقاً لنص المادة 45 فقرة ب من القانون رقم 49 لسنة  1977، وتم بيع العقار من مالكه "علاء الخواجه" إلى الفنانة شريهان أحمد،  حاول سمير سداد قيمة الإيجار الشهرى لشريهان، إلا أنها امتنعت عن الاستلام.*

*فتقدم المستأجر بدعوى قضائية  تحمل رقم 23605 لسنة 2003، للمطالبة بتحديد القيمة الإيجارية، كما أنه  استند فى صحيفة دعواه على نص المادة 45 الخاص بشأن تأجير وبيع الأماكن،  وتنظيم العلاقة بين المؤجر والمستأجر. فأصدرت المحكمة قرارها المتقدم .*​




​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يناير 2012)

*كارثة اليابان قبل وبعد الزلزال حرك الماوس على الصورة وشاهد ستذهل
*​





*اضغط *​*هنا *​*للمشاهدة*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 يناير 2012)

*جبرائيل ينفى إحالة ساويرس للمحاكمة بتهمة ازدراء الأديان 






د.نجيب جبرائيل رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الإنسان



   		 		   			 								كتب-عبدالوهاب شعبان: 			 	   		منذ 4 ساعة 52 دقيقة  		 


 	نفى د.نجيب جبرائيل رئيس   منظمة الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الإنسان إحالة رجل  الأعمال نجيب ساويرس إلى   المحاكمة بتهمة ازدراء الأديان، على خلفية  الشكوى  التى كان قدمها المحامى   ممدوح إسماعيل ضد ساويرس .​    	وقال جبرائيل إنه بـ" الاطلاع" على جدول جنح بولاق بجلسة 14 يناير، تبين    أن الجنحة رقم 2834 لسنة 2011 جنح بولاق أبو العلا هى جنحة مباشرة غير    محالة من النيابة وإنما عن طريق مكتب ممدوح إسماعيل بطريق الادعاء المباشر     .
	وأضاف أن الغرض من نشر هذه الأخبار هو التأثير على انتخابات دائرة الساحل.​
 الوفد​​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 يناير 2012)

​ 
*الجبورى: القذافى ترك وصية وتسجيلات تدين قادة عرب
الجمعة، 13 يناير 2012 - 02:46​*​



* (د ب أ)

كشف مشعان الجبورى النائب   العراقى السابق وصاحب قناة "الرأى" الفضائية، أن الرئيس الليبى الراحل معمر   القذافى ترك وصية قبل ساعات من مقتله إلى جانب تسجيلات تدين قادة عرب   بالتحريض والتخطيط للإطاحة بأنظمة عربية أخرى.

وقال الجبورى فى برنامج   "التاريخ يصنع" للإذاعة الجزائرية مساء أمس الخميس، إن القذافى اتصل   بالقناة ليلة مقتله بمسقط رأسه سرت وترك شبه وصية سيتم إذاعتها قريباً.

وأضاف: "قناة الرأى كانت   تتحصل على خطابات القذافى بالطريقة التقليدية المتعارف عليها عن طريق   مسئولين ليبيين، وفى بعض الأحيان من سيف الإسلام وموسى إبراهيم لكن بعد   اشتداد القصف وسقوط المؤسسات النظامية فى طرابلس وانتقال القذافى إلى سرت،   كان العقيد يتصل بنا مباشرة عبر هاتف الثريا رغم أننا حذرناه من ذلك لأنها   وسيلة لا يؤتمن بها، حيث كنا نسجل ما يقول ثم نبثه فيما بعد حفاظاً على   سرية المكان الذى كان يتواجد به".

ولفت الجبورى إلى أن آخر   اتصال للقذافى بالقناة كان ليلة مقتله، مشيراً إلى أن الأمر لم يكن يتعلق   بخطاب للشعب الليبى وإنما أشبه بوصية سيتم إذاعتها قريبا على القناة.

وأشار إلى أن أغلب المسئولين   فى النظام الليبى السابق هربوا واختفوا مع اشتداد القصف على طرابلس وأن من   كان بقى يقاتل إلى جانب القذافى هم أقربائه وعناصر من قبيلة القذاذفة   وأبناء سرت.

كما كشف الجبورى أن قناة الرأى تحصلت على تسجيلات من القذافى تدين قادة عرب، حيث تظهرهم وهم يحرضون على الإطاحة بحكام عرب آخرين.

وقال إن قناة الرأى تحصلت عن   طريق أشخاص مؤتمنين على تسجيلات تدين بعض القادة العرب وكيف كانوا يحرضون   على الأنظمة العربية الأخرى والإطاحة بحكامها.

وأضاف: "هناك دولة صغيرة   جغرافياً ومكانة، أرادت أن تصبح دولة عربية كبيرة بتحطيم الدول الأخرى، هذه   التسجيلات سنبث منها ما يخدم الأمة العربية ومصلحتها ".

ونفى الجبورى أن تكون السلطات   السورية قد ساومته أو مارست عليه ضغوطات للحصول على نسخ من هذه التسجيلات   مؤكدا أن السوريين مقتنعين تماما أنه لما يتعلق الأمر بأمنهم القومى   والوطنى فهم ليسوا بحاجة لأى وسيلة لإقناعه بالتعاون معهم.

واستطرد قائلاً: "سوريا   احتضنت قناة الرأى المقاومة رغم كل الضغوطات الهائلة التى مورست عليها من   جهات عديدة من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ومن نظام القذافى نفسه.. لذلك لا   نرى عيبا فى التعاون مع الأشقاء خاصة إذا كان ذلك يمس أمنهم القومى   والوطنى".

وكشف الجبورى أن القذافى اتصل   بالرئيس السورى بشار الأسد وهدد بقصف قناة "الرأى" إذا لم تتوقف عن   التحريض ضد نظام زين الدين بن على فى تونس وحسنى مبارك فى مصر.*​*



*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 يناير 2012)

*هانى رمزى: نجاح شقيقى فى الانتخابات كان مفاجأة


الجمعة، 13 يناير 2012 - 00:55​




الفنان هانى رمزى

أكد الفنان هانى رمزى، شقيق   نائب حزب الحرية إيهاب رمزى، إن نجاح شقيقه كان مفاجأة كبيرة جداً، مضيفاً:   لم أكن أتخيل أن شعبيته بهذه القوة.

وأضاف رمزى، خلال مداخلة   هاتفية مع الإعلامى محمود مسلم فى برنامج "مصر تقرر" على قناة "الحياة 2"،   مساء الخميس، أنهم تلقنوا دروساً فى المرحلتين الأولى والثانية، وهى أن   الناس تستقتل على الصناديق.​



*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 يناير 2012)

*ديك يتحول إلى دجاجة ويضع بيضاً في إيطاليا!






​​
​تحول   ديك إيطالي إلى دجاجة، وبدأ بوضع البيض ومن ثم يحاول تفقيسها، اكتسب  الديك  جينات الدجاج وبدأ يضع البيض بعد أن اعتدى ثعلب على دجاجاته وقتلها،  مما  جعل هذا الحدث نقطة تحول محورية في حياته.​ونقلا   عن موقع روسيا اليوم، فرض الديك "جياني" بالتحول غير المسبوق تحدياً   للعلماء الذين شرعوا على الفور بدراسة حالته الاستثنائية، لمعرفة السبب   الذي أثر فيه فأسفر عن تحول الديك الى دجاجة.​ويرجح بعض العلماء أن فقدان الديك للدجاجات وبشكل مفاجئ حفز لديه "جينات بدائية" جعلتها تكتسب صفات أنثوية بهدف استمرارية النسل​ولم   تشر الأنباء إلى ما إذا كان الديك لا يزال يحتفظ بشئ من جيناته الذكورية،   وما إذا كان يواظب على القيام مع ساعات الفجر الأولى معلناً بصياحه شروق   الشمس.​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 يناير 2012)

*
**سفير بريطانيا بالقاهرة: غالي يتحرك بحرية في لندن لأنه غير ملاحق قضائيا





آخر تحديث يوم السبت 14 يناير 2012 - 12:07 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة

يوسف بطرس غالي
أخبار مصر
أكد جيمس وات، سفير بريطانيا بالقاهرة، أن يوسف بطرس غالي، وزير المالية    المصري الأسبق، لا يواجه أي اتهامات في القضاء البريطاني، وبالتالي فإنه    يتحرك بحرية تامة، مشيرا إلى أن طلبات مصر بتسليم غالي غير قابلة    للاستجابة، لأنه توجد اتفاقية لتسليم المجرمين بين البلدين.

وأضاف السفير: "ما يمكن قوله أنه لا يوجد قرار تنفيذي بشأنه، ووضع غالي لدينا محل اعتبار ودراسة من وزارة الداخلية البريطانية".

وأوضح وات أن مثل هذه الاتفاقيات توقعها بريطانيا على المستوى متعدد    الأطراف كالاتحاد الأوروبي، أما بالنسبة لمصر فلم يكن من المناسب في السابق    طرح مثل هذه الاتفاقية، والتي لها شروط أهمها وجود الاحترام لحقوق    الإنسان، وهو ما لم يكن متوافرا خلال النظام المصري السابق، مضيفا، "هذه    الصورة قد تغيرت، وهو ما يمكن معه وجود اتفاق كهذا مستقبلا".




*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 يناير 2012)

كتب أ ك أ 

وسط حالة من الذهول وضباب الرؤية تعيش أسرة مارينا هانى الفتاة المختطفة من  عين شمس حيث أكد الأستاذ هانى أرسنت والد الفتاة فى تصريح خاص لوكالة  الأنباء القبطية أن هناك تعتيم كامل على تفاصيل قضية مارينا حيث قال بالرغم  من طمأنة الأمن لنا على عودة مارينا إلا إننا لا نرى إى تحركات فعلية  لإيجاد الفتاة كما لا توجد معلومات واضحة يعطيها الأمن لنا وأوضح والد  مارينا أنه عند محاولتهم لتتبع الفتاة من خلال هاتفها الخاص أكدت شركة  موبينيل لهم أن كل مكالمات الفتاة تم مسحها من الشركة قبل تغيبها بخمسة  أيام مما أثار لدى أسرتها حالة من التعجب وتسأل والد مارينا عن من الذى قام  بهذا ولصالح من ولماذا لم تخبرنا قوات الأمن بهذه المعلومات الهامة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يناير 2012)

*مفاجأة جديدة للديب.*

​ *مفاجأة جديدة للديب.*

*مباراك لا يزال قائدا للقوات الجوية!
*





*آخر تحديث يوم الخميس 19 يناير 2012 - 1:20 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة*

*في مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل، قال فريد الديب، محامي الرئيس المخلوع، أن حسني مبارك ما زال قائدا للقوات الجوية المصرية، حيث أشار إلى أن القانون رقم 35 لسنة 1979 الذي أصدره الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات لتكريم قادة القوات المسلحة الذين خاضوا حرب أكتوبر ينص على أن الضباط الذين شاركوا في هذه الحرب يحتفظون برتبهم العسكرية مدى الحياة.*


*وطبقاً لما نقله موقع العربية نت، فإن الديب قال إن القانون يشير إلى أن الضرورة إذا اقتضت خروج هؤلاء الضباط إلى الحياة المدنية، فإن الرتبة تعود إليه حال الانتهاء، وهذا ما ينطبق - وفقاً للديب - على الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك، حيث إن رتبته لاتزال فريقاً في القوات المسلحة بمنصب قائد للقوات الجوية.*

*وقد قدم الديب في مرافعته دفعاً آخر يتعلق بأن هناك قانوناً صدر في 2011 يقضي بأن التربح واستغلال النفوذ بالنسبة للعسكريين، هو أمر يتعلق بالقضاء العسكري والنيابة العسكرية، وليس من حق القضاء المدني أن ينظر فيه.*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يناير 2012)

*ضابط شرطة يصمم موقعًا إباحيًا لخطيبته السابقة









كتب – محمد جمعة: 
منذ 35 دقيقة 29 ثانية 

كشفت بسمة سمير محمد محمد 26 سنة طالبة بكلية الآداب قسم الإعلام جامعة حلوان أنها تتعرض لاضطهاد أحد ضباط الشرطة يدعى النقيب مصطفى حامد عوض ربيع الذى كانت مخطوبة له من قبل.

وأشارت بسمة إلى أنه جمعت أسرتها علاقة بعائلة النقيب مصطفى حامد عوض ربيع بمدينة دمياط الجديدة الذى يعمل الآن بمديرية أمن دمياط، وله توأم النقيب محمد حامد عوض فى نفس المديرية، حتى تمت خطبتها عليه، لتنتهى بأنه قام بفصل صورها التى كانت قد التقطت لها معه أثناء الخطوبة والتى تجمعها به مع شقيقته وشقيقها وتركيبها على صور اباحية وعمل بروفايل لها على الفيس بوك يحوى هذه الصور، مستخدما بياناتها الأصلية، مؤكدة أن محضر الفحص الفنى أثبت أنه قام بارتكاب جريمته من خط adsl متصل برقم التليفون الأرضى الخاص بمنزل بوالدته بعنوان سكنه فى دمياط الجديدة، وأثبتت تحقيقات النيابة أنه هو من قام بعمل البروفايل وأنه قام بتحريض آخرين لتحرير محاضر كيدية.
وأوضحت لـ"بوابة الوفد" أن قصتها بدأت عندما قامت بحجز شقة لدى شركة اوراسكوم بالتقسيط، ودفعت 10 آلاف جنيه مقدم، وبعد أن تخرج فى أكاديمية الشرطة طلب منها أن تقوم بعمل توكيل بالشقة بعدما قامت بسداد سعرها، معللا ذلك بأنه لا يريد أن يشعر بأنه عالة عليها.
وفوجئت بعدما قامت بعمل التوكيل بأنه حاول تغيير عقد الشقة باسمه إلا أن الشركة اعترضت طالبة منه توكيلا عاما، واضطرت بعد أن كشفته أن تقوم بوقف التعامل على الشقة، مؤكدة أنها منذ ذلك الحين لم تستطع الحصول على أموالها أو الشقة، وقامت برفع دعاوى رقم 12003 لسنة 78 قضائية ضد شركة اوراسكوم مدنى ومازالت تنظر فى المحاكم ومن المقرر عقد جلستها خلال ايام، خاصة أن سعر الشقة الذى كان لا يتجاوز وقت شرائها74 ألف جنيه، صار 118 ألف جنيه، إلا أنها فوجئت بأنه أقام الدعوى رقم 3178 جنح عين شمس لسنة 2009 يتهمها فيها بالنصب.
وأشارت إلى أنه رغم أن المحكمة قضت ببراءتها بحكم نهائى من قضية النصب فى جلسة 26 يناير 2010، إلا أنه قام بتحرير الكثير من المحاضر ضدها منها المحضر رقم 2615 لسنة2010، واتهمها فيه بعمل علاقة آثمة مع القاضى الذى قام بإصدار حكم البراءة، ليس هذا فحسب بل مع رجال تنفيذ الأحكام بمديرية الأمن، والمحضر 3126 لسنة 2010 جنح دمياط، ومحضر رقم 3127 لسنة 2010 جنح مركز دمياط .
وأردفت أنه قام بعد ذلك بالطلب من محاميه الثلاثة أن يقوموا بالعكوف على إلحاق الأذى بها، خاصة بعدما عمل فى الشرطة فى عهد العادلى وتمرس فى المهنة، وتعامل مع القتلة والمجرمين. وقام المحامون برفع دعاوى نصب بإيصالات أمانة بعدما قام بخداعهم وتسليمهم 16 إيصال أمانة مزورة باسمها واسم والدها وشقيقها بمبلغ 105 آلاف جنيه، مكررا لهم نفس الرواية التى أوردها فى محضر النصب الذى برأتها منه المحكمة من قبل.
وأوضحت أن المحامين الثلاثة قاموا بتقديم الوصولات المزورة ورفعوا بها دعاوى غافلين عن أنها قامت بإنفاق كل ما تملك ووالدها وشقيقها على المحاكم والطعن بالتزوير، لتبرئ نفسها من 16 حكما غيابيا، إلا أن النيابة العامة عندما لم تجد النقيب مصطفى حامد فى الصورة قامت بإحالة المحامين الثلاثة لمحكمة جنايات شرق القاهرة، وقامت المحكمة بالحكم فى أربع جنايات منها فى 26 إبريل الماضى بسنة مع الإيقاف لكل من المحامين، وفى 25 أكتوبر بالسجن المشدد 3 سنوات فى كل جناية من الأربعة أى ما يعنى 12 سنة ضد المحامين.
وأشارت بسمة"الضحية " إلى أن المحامين كانوا قد كتبوا اعترافا رسميا أن النقيب مصطفى حامد عوض ربيع هو من قام بإعطائهم الإيصالات وأنه المسئول عن الدعاوى الجنائية المرفوعة ضد بسمة، وأنه صاحب الدعوى التى حصلت فيها على البراءة من قبل، موضحة أنها تقدمت بطلب للنائب العام لإيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة المقضى بها على المحامين، ليتم بعدها وقف الحكم بموجب قرار صدر فى 29 أغسطس الماضى بعد قضائهم 71 يوما ما بين قسم عين شمس وسجن أبو زعبل، وأنهم على استعداد تام للشهادة الكاملة على كل الإجراءات التى تمت.
واستكملت أنه لم يقف عند ذلك الحد بل أنه قام بعدها بالبحث عن المتاعب لوالدها الذى يدعى سمير محمد محمد سليمان والذى يسكن معها فى 75 شارع مصعب صالح فى عين شمس، والذى يتشابه اسمه مع أمين شرطة يدعى سمير محمد محمد سليمان يسكن فى شارع الكابلات بالمطرية وعليه 10 قضايا مطالبات مدنى للداخلية وصادرة ضده أحكام، مما أعطاه الفرصة ليقوم بالتحفظ على والدها الذى ليس ضده أى أحكام بدلا من أمين الشرطة ليكون عنصر ضغط عليها، إلا أن والدها قام بعمل معارضات وثبتت أنه ليس من صدرت ضده الأحكام بعد أن تمت إهانته لمدة ثلاثة أيام فى سجن عين شمس، رغم أنه مواطن محترم 63 سنة ومدرس فيزياء على المعاش.
واستطردت: إنه لم يقف عند ذلك الحد بل أنه قام بجلب فتاة مسجلة فى أكثر من 15 قضية آداب، و3 قضايا اتجار وتعاطى مخدرات، وقامت بتحرير المحضر رقم 6444 لسنة 2009 جنح دمياط الجديدة تتهم فيه والد بسمة الذى يبلغ من العمر 63 عاما وشقيقها محمد سمير محاسب فى شركة غاز مصر بأنهما قاما بالتعدى عليها فى الشارع فى يوم 13 فبراير 2009 الساعة 8 مساء، إلا أن قسيمة زواج شقيقها كانت دليل براءتهما خاصة أنها حررت فى نفس اليوم الذى ادعت الفتاة أنه تم الاعتداء عليها فيه فى الساعة 8 مساء، ليقوم بعدها فى 20 مايو 2009 بتحرير محضر ضدهما على لسان أحد الأشخاص يدعى محمد المكى يتهم شقيقها بأنه قام بمعاكسة خطيبته ثم اعتدى عليه بسلاح أبيض بمساعدة والدها، إلا أن محمد المكى قام بالاعتراف فى جلسة المعارضة فى 10 يونيه 2011 بأن من قام بالاعتداء عليه يدعى أيمن حميد الفيومى وأنه لم يعرف ماذا كتب فى المحضر الذى حرره الملازم أول وقتها محمد حامد عوض ربيع شقيق خطيب بسمة السابق الضابط النقيب مصطفى حامد عوض ربيع، وأنه قام بعمل تقرير طبى للمجنى عليه وتوعده بأنه لا يريد رؤيته مرة أخرى فى دمياط، وبعد أن أدلى محمد المكى بأقواله بيومين توجه إلى وزارة الداخلية يشكو من أن النقيب محمد حامد بدأ يلفق له التهم، وقدم استغاثة للواء حسن على البرديسى مفتش الداخلية وتم فتح تحقيق رسمى بالوزارة، وأخذت أقواله، إلا أنه عاد فى 19 أغسطس 2011 فى محكمة دمياط بصحبة خطيبها وشقيقه ليغير أقواله مرة أخرى ويتهم والدها وشقيقها بالاعتداء عليه ويتهمها هى بأنها رشته حتى يغير أقواله.
وقالت: رغم اعتراف المحامين وعلى رأسهم المحامى هانى فوزى السيد الباز الذى تبين أنه شارك فى التزوير وأن إيصالات الأمانة المزورة كانت بخط يده تم إحالة النقيب مصطفى حامد عوض ربيع إلى المحاكمة التأديبية، إلا أنه تم الالتفاف على قرار الإحالة ليضم المحامى فقط ويستبعد خطيبها ضابط الشرطة من دائرة الاتهام، إلا أن الاستئناف عاد ليقر اتهامه وإحالته للمحاكمة التأديبية بتهمة التزوير فى أوراق رسمية.
وأشارت إلى أنها قامت بعدها بتقديم بلاغ للنائب العام ضد النقيب مصطفى حامد والمحامى بتفاصيل الاتهام ليتم احالتهم لمحكمة الجنايات بتهمة التزوير فى أوراق رسمية.
وأكملت بسمة بأن التهمة الأبشع من ذلك كله أنه قام بفصل صورها التى كانت قد التقطت لها معه أثناء الخطوبة والتى تجمعها وإياه مع شقيقته وشقيقها وتركيبها على صور اباحية وعمل بروفايل لها على الفيس بوك يحوى هذه الصور، مستخدما بياناتها الأصلية، مؤكدة أن محضر الفحص الفنى أثبت أنه قام بارتكاب جريمته من خط dsl متصل برقم التليفون الأرضى الخاص بمنزل بوالدته بعنوان سكنه فى دمياط الجديدة، وأثبتت تحقيقات النيابة أنه هو من قام بعمل البروفايل وأنه قام بتحريض آخرين لتحرير محاضر كيدية.
وقالت بسمة: لم يقف جور ضابط الشرطة خطيبى عند هذا الحد، بل إنه قام بعمل شكوى لوزارة الداخلية فى الضابط الذى قام بعمل تقرير تحريات المباحث الذى يؤكد فيه أنه من قام بعمل البروفايل الذى حوى صورا مخلة لى بإساءة استغلال السلطة والتزوير فى أوراق رسمية، مما جعل ضابط التحريات فى مديرية أمن دمياط محمد عبد الحميد يقوم بعمل تقرير تحريات آخر فى يوم 22 /6/ 2010 يؤكد فيه أنى محكوم على بستة شهر فى قضية نصب رغم حصولى على براءة من تلك القضية فى 26 يناير 2010، مستنكرة عن كيفية ادارة المباحث للموقف بهذا التسيب.
وأكدت أنها عندما طلبت مقابلة اللواء طارق حماد مدير الأمن رفض مقابلتها رغم أنها كانت تريد أن تطلعه على البراءة التى حصلت عليها قبل عمل تحريات المديرية، ولإطلاعه على الحكم الذى حصلت عليه ضد الشاهد الذى شهد فى قضية النصب التى كان خصمها فيها خطيبها السابق النقيب مصطفى حماد عوض، والذى كانت جهة تنفيذ الأحكام قد طلبت أورنيك حبسه الذى عطلته الداخلية بتحريض من خطيبها، رغم تسليم أورنيك الحبس للعقيد أمير بهجت مدير ادارة تنفيذ الأحكام بالمديرية، مشيرة إلى أن الشاهد الصادر ضده حكم بالحبس والذى أمتنعت المديرية عن تنفيذ حبسه صديق للنقيب مصطفى حماد ويملك محلا بجوار المديرية.
وأوضحت أنها قامت بتحرير محضر آخر ضد خطيبها السابق ضابط الشرطة برقم 6707 لسنة 2011 إدارى عين شمس تتهمه فيه بالبلاغ الكاذب، وكيدية الاتهامات، وهو ما استجاب له لتفتيش القضائى ليعيد فتح التحقيق فى القضية بعدما كان قد تم حفظها فى 18 أغسطس الماضى.
واستنكرت بسمة التهاون من قيادات الداخلية ضد تجاوزات الضابط مصطفى حامد عوض مطالبة بالكشف عن مصير المحاضر التى أثبتت التحقيقات قيامه بتجاوزات ضدها وأسرتها مستخدما نفوذه الذى استمده من وظيفته، كما طالبت بسرعة غلق البروفايل الذى قام بعمله لها، فضلا عن تجاوزاته بتوزيع الاتهامات على وكيل النيابة الذى يقوم بالتحقيق معه، مشيرة إلى أنه كل مرة يستدعى فيها للتحقيق لدى المحامى العام بدمياط يخرج كأنه خارج من بيته، على حد قولها.
وأكدت أن كل الأشخاص الذين عايشوا أزمتها مع ضابط الشرطة لديهم الاستعداد التام للشهادة، حتى وكيل الضابط نفسه المحامى ثروت وفيق عبد الرحمن سلامة، والذى أكد أن النقيب مصطفى حامد أحضر له اسطونة كمبيوتر عليها صور لها معه وطلب منه أن يقوم بوضع الوجه على صور اباحية ليتم نشرها على الإنترنت المحامى رفض الاستجابة له واحتفظ بالاسطوانة وعلى استعداد أن يقدمها للعدالة، هذا بالإضافة إلى استعداد المحامين الثلاثة الآخرين للشهادة على تزوير إيصالات الأمانة.

بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يناير 2012)

*"الدستورية العليا" تقضي بتعديل 4 مواد من قانون انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية​



جريدة ميدان التحرير - خاص -فريق المتابعة - 19 يناير 2012 الساعة 10:58 صباحاً​قررت المحكمة الدستورية العليا برئاسة المستشار فاروق سلطان إلزام المشرع -"المجلس العسكري"- بتعديل 4 مواد من مشروع قانون انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية ، الذى أحاله لها المجلس العسكرى لدراسته ومطابقته بالإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 30 مارس الماضى،، وهى المواد (5 و11 و13 و33) المستبدلة بالمادة الأولى من المشروع، وكذلك المادة الثالثة فيما تضمنته من إلغاء المادة 18 من قانون انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية الصادر عام 2005، نظرا لمخالفتها جميعا نصوص الإعلان الدستورى.
و اوضح المستشار ماهر البحيرى، النائب الأول لرئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا وعضو اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، إن المجلس العسكرى سيعيد صياغة المواد المعترض عليها آخذا بالملاحظات التى أبدتها المحكمة، لإصدار القانون بمرسوم قريبا ، مشيرا الى البحيرى أن القانون نص على حق المصريين فى الخارج فى التصويت، بالطريقة ذاتها التى اتبعت فى الانتخابات البرلمانية، كما أن المحكمة لم تر أى عوار دستورى فى إلزام المرشح الرئاسى بفتح حساب بنكى فى بنك معين تحدده اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، وإبلاغها بكل زيادة تطرأ على حسابه والإفصاح عن جهات التبرعات للمستقلين والمرشحين عن الأحزاب الممثلة فى البرلمان.

​**جريده ميدان التحرير *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يناير 2012)

*حمزاوي : أحترم كافة الشرائع وأطالب بالنص على هذا في الدستور 




 
كتب - محمد فتحي : أكد الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى النائب بمجلس الشعب عن دائرة مصر الجديدة احترامه الكامل لكافة الشرائع السماوية والتزامه بمبدئى الحرية الفردية والمدنية مشيرا إلى أن الحرية التي يدعو إليها تلتزم بمحاورة الجميع وقبول الاستماع للرأي الآخر.وطالب بضرورة إضافة مواد تؤكد على احترام كافة الشرائع السماوية وتنظمها، مؤكدا على ضرورة الحفاظ على كامل المادة التانية للدستور.وأكد على ضرورة إضافة عبارة "ولغير المسلمين الإحتكام إلى شرائعهم في معاملاتهم الشخصية والدينية" لنص المادة الثانية في دستور 1971 انتصارا للمساواة ومنعا لصياغة لغوية أو قانونية تقصي الآخر دينيا.ودافع حمزاوى خلال لقائه ببرنامج مصر الجديدة عن الدولة المدنية التي تضمن حقوق مواطنة متساوية للجميع بغض النظر عن الإنتماء الديني والعرقي، وعن حق المرأه المصرية وغير المسلمين في الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية . مؤكداً على أن الدولة المدنية التي يدعو إليها لا تنظر للمواطن إلا كمواطن كامل الحقوق والحريات وأن واجبها هو كفالة الحريات بما فيها حرية العقيدة وحرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية للجميع دون تمييز.وأشار الى أن الدولة المدنية التى يدعو لها لا تتعارض مع مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية، مؤكدا على عدم معاداته لتيار الإسلام السياسي و واصفاً الدولة المصرية بأنها دولة مواطنة ذات أغلبية مسلمة وبها مواطنون غير مسلمين واجبها أن تنتصر لحقوقهم بالكامل، مستندا إلى وثائق الأزهر الأخيرة حول الحقوق والحريات المدنية .وصرح حمزاوى بصفته نائب بمجلس الشعب بعدم تصويته لصالح قانون يخالف مبادئ الشريعة ،مشيرا إلى ضرورة المزج بين مرجعية الشريعة ومرجعية حقوق الإنسان.ودعى إلى عدم اتخاذ الفكر الليبرالي بديلا للدين يعاديه؛ بل يفهمها على أنها تقدم رؤية لتعظيم حريات المواطنين وتكافؤ الفرص بينهم وتنظيم شئون المجتمع لضمان المساواة وسيادة القانون مؤكدا على رفضه التام لمبدأ الخلط بين الدين والسياسة وتحويل الأخيرة لصراع حول الهوية الدينية يخسر فيه الجميع.وطالب جمهور التيارات الإسلامية بعدم الوقوع في فخ إضفاء قداسة على رؤى وبرامج تياراتهم التي لا تخرج عن كونها اجتهادات بشرية لا يحق لها الحديث باسم الدين أو إقصاء المختلفين معها بإخراجهم من الملة، كما طالب بصناعة توافق داخل البرلمان وخارجه حول دستور يضمن المدنية ولا ينتقص من الحقوق.ودعى حمزاوي إلى عدم فرض قيود على المبدعين والمفكرين والفنانين وإطلاق الحرية والخيال لدى المبدع أو الأديب وعدم تقييده، وترك التعامل مع منتجهم المعرفي والثقافي للمجتمع مشيرا إلى حق الاختيار الحر للمواطن القارئ أو المشاهد دون تقييد.وشدد على أن هناك مرجعيات ومصادر متعددة للدستور والقوانين المصرية ترتبط بالتراث القانوني المدني و المجتمعي الذي عظم الحريات الشخصية والمدنية منذ أن بدأت الدولة الحديثة مع محمد علي وصاغ تدريجيا وعينا الجماعي كمواطنات ومواطنين.وأعرب حمزاوى عن أسفه الشديد لما حدث على شبكات مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى من أسلوب فرض الرأي المخالف والهجوم الشخصي بإسم الليبرالية والذى لم يختلف على الإطلاق عن أتباع التيارات الدينية المتشددة الذين اعتاد بعضهم الهجوم المتواصل على شخصه باقتطاع بعض الجمل من مداخلاته التليفزيونية أو كتاباته وإخراجها من سياقها للوصول إلى نتائج زائفة ومزيفة للوعي والحقيقة. 


أخبار مصر*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يناير 2012)

*سائق يختطف فتاة ويغتصبها داخل ميكروباص بمدينة بدر*

*الخميس، 19 يناير 2012 - 07:41*





صورة أرشيفية​​*كتب كريم صبحى*
*أمرت نيابة القاهرة الجديدة برئاسة المستشار وائل الدرديرى بحبس سائق 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق اختطف فتاة وتعدى عليها جنسياً داخل سيارته الأجرة تحت تهديد السلاح بطريق مصر السويس الصحرواى، ثم ألقى بها على الطريق وفر هارباً، إلا أن الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن القاهرة تمكنت من القبض عليه حرر محضر بالواقعة وتولت النيابة التحقيق. 

كشفت تحقيقات النيابة التى باشرها كمال مسعود وكيل أول نيابة القاهرة الجديدة بسكرتارية رومانى ذكرى، أن المجنى عليها كانت تقف بمدينة بدر بالقاهرة الجديدة منتظرة وسيلة مواصلات تقلها إلى مدينة نصر حتى أوقف المتهم سيارته واستفسر من الفتاة على المكان التى ترغب فى الذهاب إليه، فردت عليه منطقة مدينة نصر فاستقلت معه السيارة وكان بها عدد قليل من الركاب الذين نزلوا من السيارة وظلت المجنى عليها بمفردها داخل سيارة المتهم، الذى قام بتغيير سير طريقه وتوجه بالفتاة إلى منطقة صحراوية بطريق مصر السويس، ثم أوقف سيارته وأجبر المجنى عليها على خلع ملابسها تحت تهديد السلاح وهدهها بالقتل إذا ما استغاثت بأحد، واغتصبها وعندما حاولت فتح باب السيارة للهروب منه تعدى عليها بالضرب رغم توسلات الفتاه بان يتركها لحالها إلا أنه استكمل اعتداءه الجنسى عليها، ألقى بها على الطريق والتى توجهت إلى قسم شرطة بدر فى حالة إعياء شديدة لتحرر محضر بالواقعة، تم إخطار اللواء محسن مراد مدير أمن القاهرة بالواقعة، فأمر بسرعة تحريات المباحث للقبض على المتهم، تبين من التحريات والتحقيقات التى أشرف عليها اللواء أسامة الصغير بعد الأوصاف التى أدلت بها المجنى عليها "للسائق" ورقم السيارة التى تمكنت الفتاة من التقاطها أن وراء ارتكاب الواقعة "زكى.م" وبإعداد الأكمنة تم القبض عليه وأحالته إلى النيابة التى أمرت بحبسه بعد ان وجهت له تهمة الاغتصاب، كما أمرت النيابة بعرض المجنى عليها على الطب الشرعى.*

*



*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يناير 2012)

*صديقة سوزان: زوجة مبارك تملك 500 مليون دولار مشفرة

1/19/2012   5:22 AM​



​
تتواصل التحقيقات السويسرية فيما يسمى بقضية غسيل الأموال والتهرب الضريبى المتهمة بهما سوزان ثابت حيث كشفت عن التلاعب الذى تم فى المناصب بتخارج سوزان بواقع توكيل رسمى فوض علية البندارى بتبديل المناصب فقامت المنظمة بتعيين قريب سوزان «أركليس دافيد» رئيسًا للمنظمة من الباطن واحتفاظ علية بمنصب النائب.

واعترفت علية البندارى نائبة منظمة حركة المرأة الدولية للسلام بأن سوزان هى المتصرفة الوحيدة فى المبالغ التى تحصل لحساب المنظمة وشهدت أن سوزان كان تخفى عنها حجم الأرصدة التى كانت تنفق منها على تأثيث مكاتب المنظمة فى جنيف وعلى تنقلات الأعضاء التابعين للمنظمة. وقالت: أنا لا أعرف عن الأموال أى معلومات وسوزان هى المسئولة، وهى الجملة التى جعلت النائب العام السويسرى يأمر بالقبض على سوزان باعتبارها ضليعة فى عمليات غسيل الأموال وتحريك أرصدة بشكل غير شرعى وغير معلن داخل حدود الاتحاد الأوروبى كما أنها مطلوبة فى ذات الوقت لمخالفتها قوانين الضرائب السويسرية حيث لم تدفع الضرائب المستحقة عن تلك المبالغ التى اتضح أنها كانت طوال هذه الفترة ملكًا خاصًا لها وهى قضية سويسرية فيدرالية عقوبتها لا تقل عن 5 سنوات سجنًا. ​

الفجر *


----------

